# Wo bin ich?



## BeatB (14. März 2021)

Wo bin ich? - Bilderrätsel

Zuerst Auflösen und dann wer zuerst ist weiter, oder wer richtig aufgelöst hat hat den Vorrang.


----------



## BeatB (14. März 2021)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deif (15. März 2021)

Gnipen? 🧐


----------



## BeatB (15. März 2021)

deif schrieb:


> Gnipen? 🧐


Wow, Rätsel schon gelöst - Ich war auf dem Gnipen (ein bisschen unterhalb)


----------



## deif (15. März 2021)

Die Aussicht auf die Rigi war zu entlarvend


----------



## deif (15. März 2021)

Da stell ich doch auch mal eins rein:


----------



## Dropshot (15. März 2021)

Ich würde mal auf den Lopper tippen, irgendwo zwischen Renggpass und Haslihorn.


----------



## BeatB (15. März 2021)

Ich würde auf den Pilatus tippen mit Sicht auf Alpnach.


----------



## deif (15. März 2021)

Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf den Lopper tippen, irgendwo zwischen Renggpass und Haslihorn.


Nice, genau da zwischen drin! 💪 Your turn 🥳


----------



## Dropshot (15. März 2021)

Dann habe ich doch auch mal ein Rätsel.....


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. März 2021)

Das ist einfach, *Motto della Croce* oberhalb Tesserete auf der Monte Bar oder Gazzirola tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropshot (15. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Das ist einfach, *Motto della Croce* oberhalb Tesserete auf der Monte Bar oder Gazzirola tour


Richtig  ja das war dann doch zu einfach.


----------



## fose (15. März 2021)

Da spiel ich auch mit...


----------



## deif (15. März 2021)

fose schrieb:


> Da spiel ich auch mit...
> Anhang anzeigen 1228445


Oberhalb Ernen irgendwo?


----------



## deif (15. März 2021)

Oder gar Eggerhorn? 🤔


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. März 2021)

Einer der schönst gomer, das Eggerhorn  ... dann bleiben wir doch grad da in der gegend ...


----------



## fose (15. März 2021)

deif schrieb:


> Oder gar Eggerhorn? 🤔


Sehr gut, ja das Eggerhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fose (15. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Einer der schönst gomer, das Eggerhorn  ... dann bleiben wir doch grad da in der gegend ...


Vom Blick könnte es das Fullohorn sein, wollte ich immer schon mal hoch...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. März 2021)

Stimmt, auf dem grat zwischen Fülhorn und Folluhorn


----------



## fose (15. März 2021)

Anderer Kanton, anderes "Wo bin ich"...


----------



## kleinerHai (16. März 2021)

fose schrieb:


> Anderer Kanton, anderes "Wo bin ich"...
> Anhang anzeigen 1228760


Piz Chavalatsch?


----------



## fose (16. März 2021)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Piz Chavalatsch?


Das ist richtig. Außerordentlich schöner Rundumblick.


----------



## Turo1 (16. März 2021)

1001 müM.


----------



## kleinerHai (17. März 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> 1001 müM.


Wisenberg?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. März 2021)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Wisenberg?


Jup, warst schneller, grad hier ums eck  ... it's your turn


----------



## Turo1 (17. März 2021)

Richtig, wohl zu einfach. War der erste Berg des legänderen Hihglanders. Vor zwanzig Jahren war das die Challenge in der Bikeszene. Heute mit E kein Problem, höchstens der Akku....


----------



## Turo1 (17. März 2021)

Wens interessiert:
Wisenberg
Bölchenfluh / Chilchzimmersattel
Hintere Egg / Chellenchöpfli
Grauboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (17. März 2021)

Wo war ich?
*




*

Sorry für Bildqualität!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. März 2021)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müsste dies das Wetter- und Schreckhorn sein. Also irgendwo auf nem trail von Bachsee gegen Grindelwald zu im bereich Sattelegg?


----------



## kleinerHai (17. März 2021)

@Mr. Svonda Richtig. Zwar nicht Sattelegg sondern gegenüber kurz vor Wischbääch.
Kurz nach dem Start der (offiziellen) Bachalpseeabfahrt. Eine überraschend gute Tour mitten im Wanderparadies!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. März 2021)

Im schönsten ist's dort eh wenn alle bahnen stillstehen, dann hat man die gegend praktisch für sich  ... und weiter, wo war ich hier?


----------



## kleinerHai (17. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Im schönsten ist's dort eh wenn alle bahnen stillstehen, dann hat man die gegend praktisch für sich  ... und weiter, wo war ich hier?


Ja, ich war positiv überrascht und werd ganz sicher wieder hingehen. Da hats noch einige tolle Sachen für den Spätherbst!

@bild Ich weiss es, lass aber mal den Anderen den Vortritt...


----------



## scratch_a (17. März 2021)

Wir hatten definitiv nicht soviel Eier  😩 


Das ist der nördliche Abstieg vom Piz Padella


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das ist der nördliche Abstieg vom Piz Padella


Stimmt, war wohl wieder fast zu einfach ...


----------



## scratch_a (17. März 2021)

War eher ein Zufallstreffer, dass ich was erkannt habe 
Ich habe auch nur ein einfaches Rätsel


----------



## kleinerHai (17. März 2021)

Chörbschhorn? Mit Blick auf die zugehörige Hütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (17. März 2021)

Richtig. War klar, dass das zu bekannt ist


----------



## kleinerHai (17. März 2021)

Dann wieder in ne andre Ecke... Wo war ich?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. März 2021)

Abfahrt vom Cima della Trosa in der sonnenstube  ... und noch eins auf die nacht, wo sind wir hier?


----------



## fose (17. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Abfahrt vom Cima della Trosa in der sonnenstube  ... und noch eins auf die nacht, wo sind wir hier?


Mäderhorn würde ich sagen. Auch sehr schön dort oben...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (18. März 2021)

fose schrieb:


> Mäderhorn würde ich sagen. Auch sehr schön dort oben...


Richtig, du kennst wohl auch fast jeden ecken, aber ich hab noch ein paar knacknüsse


----------



## fose (18. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Richtig, du kennst wohl auch fast jeden ecken, aber ich hab noch ein paar knacknüsse


Ein paar wenige Ecken kenn ich schon noch, aber es bleibt genügend Platz für ein paar Knacknüsse - also her damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeatB (18. März 2021)




----------



## Ventoux. (18. März 2021)

Twärchamm, Flumserberg? Hab mal mein Recherchentalent anhand Fotos spielen lassen, war selber noch nie dort


----------



## Turo1 (18. März 2021)

Windegg Axalp?


----------



## fose (18. März 2021)

BeatB schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1230275


Geil, ich dachte erst an Filzbach, aber das Bike ist zu neu...  
Ja Flumserberg, müsste der "Red Fox" sein


----------



## fose (18. März 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Twärchamm, Flumserberg? Hab mal mein Recherchentalent anhand Fotos spielen lassen, war selber noch nie dort


Uhhh, Ventoux spielt auch mit? Jetzt geht es dann los mit den Knacknüssen!?


----------



## BeatB (18. März 2021)

Genau - Flumserberg, Prodkamm (Red Fox) - war wohl viel zu einfach 🙂


----------



## Ventoux. (18. März 2021)

fose schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es dann los mit den Knacknüssen!?


Mal schauen, lade heute Abend etwas hoch. Aber euch kann man doch nichts vormachen, ümu @Mr. Svonda kennt alles....


----------



## Turo1 (18. März 2021)

Bild von gestern, 1337 müM.


----------



## Bikezilla (18. März 2021)

Da habe ich auch noch etwas für Euch...


----------



## Turo1 (18. März 2021)

@BeatB, wie sind die Spielregeln? Zuerst auflösen und dann weiter, oder Chrüsimüsi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeatB (18. März 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> @BeatB, wie sind die Spielregeln? Zuerst auflösen und dann weiter, oder Chrüsimüsi?


Bis jetzt keine Spielregeln aber ich finde Dein Vorschlag toll - "Zuerst auflösen und dann weiter"


----------



## BeatB (18. März 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Bild von gestern, 1337 müM.


Das ist sicherlich Knacknuss. Ein Tipp bitte.


----------



## Turo1 (18. März 2021)

Meiner Ansicht nach zuerst Auflösen und dann wer zuerst ist weiter, oder wer richtig aufgelöst hat hat den Vorrang.
Du entscheidest, ist dein Fred.


----------



## BeatB (18. März 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach zuerst Auflösen und dann wer zuerst ist weiter, oder wer richtig aufgelöst hat hat den Vorrang.
> Du entscheidest, ist dein Fred.


Okay, finde die Spielregeln gut. Also versuchen wir es so.👍


----------



## Dropshot (18. März 2021)

Mein Tip: Maighelspass


----------



## Turo1 (18. März 2021)

@Bikezilla könnte sein, aber der Dreieckige könnte der Pizzo Rotondo sein.


----------



## Turo1 (18. März 2021)

BeatB schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich Knacknuss. Ein Tipp bitte.


Im Sommer total mit Bikern überlaufen. JURA


----------



## Mr. Svonda (18. März 2021)

Dann müsste es wohl der Mont Sujet sein? war mir bisher völlig unbekannt, dank google gefunden


----------



## kleinerHai (18. März 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Im Sommer total mit Bikern überlaufen. JURA


Ich riskier mal n Tip...😬
Mont Sujet bei Biel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (18. März 2021)

Argh, @Mr. Svonda war schneller...😤


----------



## Mr. Svonda (18. März 2021)

Hehe, aber nur um sekunden 😆 das nächste ist nicht ganz einfach, Ventoux müsste es eigentlich kennen 😉


----------



## Turo1 (18. März 2021)

Immer Tante Goggel! Müsste abgeschafft werden. 
Mont Sujet ist korrekt.


----------



## fose (18. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Hehe, aber nur um sekunden 😆 das nächste ist nicht ganz einfach, Ventoux müsste es eigentlich kennen 😉


Darf man? Oder ist dies Rätsel seulement für Ventoux? Falls nicht würde ich sagen der Aufstieg zum Col de Ba.....ine ;-)


----------



## Bikezilla (18. März 2021)

@Dropshot: 100 Pt.
Maighelspass im November


----------



## Ventoux. (18. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Ventoux


Klar kenn ich, aber ich lasse es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (18. März 2021)

fose schrieb:


> Darf man? Oder ist dies Rätsel seulement für Ventoux? Falls nicht würde ich sagen der Aufstieg zum Col de Ba.....ine ;-)


Das ging ja schnell, ja der aufstieg vom Lac d'Emosson zum Col de Barberine.


----------



## BeatB (19. März 2021)

Und noch ein Fötäli.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (20. März 2021)

schönes Baik, hat denn da auch 1 Flasche platz?   
Spass beiseite, coole Idee mit dem Bilderrätsel 
aber ich merke ich hab da nicht so Talent dafür, 
an den meisten Orten war ich schon aber ich hätt das nicht wiedererkannt


----------



## BeatB (20. März 2021)

bikespammer schrieb:


> schönes Baik, hat denn da auch 1 Flasche platz?
> Spass beiseite, coole Idee mit dem Bilderrätsel
> aber ich merke ich hab da nicht so Talent dafür,
> an den meisten Orten war ich schon aber ich hätt das nicht wiedererkannt


Es wäre schon Platz für eine Flasche aber wenn es richtig ruppig wird kann es schon einmal vorkommen, dass die Fasche rausspringt.


----------



## Turo1 (23. März 2021)

BO, aber sonst keine Ahnung. Spoiler oder auflösen.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. März 2021)

ciao Beat
gib uns 1 kleinen Tip, sonst gehts hier nicht mehr weiter


----------



## IBEX73 (23. März 2021)

Hmmm,Graubünden...


----------



## kleinerHai (23. März 2021)

Blick auf Wolfgangpass? Von oberhalb Davoser See?

Irgendwie glaub´ich nicht richtig dran...
@BeatB Gib mal n Tip.


----------



## BeatB (24. März 2021)

Sorry für der lange Antwortzeit. Flims - Never End Trail.


----------



## deif (24. März 2021)

müsste man eigentlich kennen 🧐🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (24. März 2021)

Jetzt erkenn ich's auch. Wenn man's weiss isses eigentlich ganz einfach...
Wer macht weiter?


----------



## BeatB (24. März 2021)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Jetzt erkenn ich's auch. Wenn man's weiss isses eigentlich ganz einfach...
> Wer macht weiter?


first come first serve


----------



## kleinerHai (24. März 2021)

Ich hab nochmal eins (in schlechter Qualtität)...
Wo war ich?


----------



## Mink (25. März 2021)

Urschner Höhenweg.


----------



## Turo1 (25. März 2021)

Denke korrekt, Blauberg und Gross Muttenhorn am Horizont.


----------



## kleinerHai (25. März 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> Urschner Höhenweg.


Korrekt!
Du bisch...


----------



## Dropshot (26. März 2021)

welchen See sieht man?
Der See liegt knapp ennet der Schweizer Grenze.


----------



## Willy4 (27. März 2021)

Lago di Morasco
(ist die Srecke wieder befahrbar, gesperrt wegen Steinschlag gefahr)


----------



## Dropshot (27. März 2021)

Richtige Antwort👏👏👏
Ich habe keine Info zu den aktuellen Verhältnissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (27. März 2021)

Aktuelles Foto. 955 müM.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. März 2021)

Das ist grad hier ums eck  Hintere Wasserfallen mit blick auf den Vogelberg.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. März 2021)

... und nächstes rätselbild


----------



## Turo1 (28. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Das ist grad hier ums eck  Hintere Wasserfallen mit blick auf den Vogelberg.


Dann bist du Insider, hab das schon beim Turm gedacht 👍


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. März 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Dann bist du Insider, hab das schon beim Turm gedacht 👍


Ja, halfmoon-city 4402


----------



## Aloha_Joe (28. März 2021)

Bei eurem Bilderrätsel kann ich nicht mithalten!
Aber wirklich geile Kulissen mit sicher noch geileren Touren   👍



Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Das ist grad hier ums eck  Hintere Wasserfallen mit blick auf den Vogelberg.


Das ist ja gar nicht sooo weit weg.
Gibt es von da ne empfehlenswerte Tour Richtung Basel/Birsfelden oder sogar Rheinfelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (28. März 2021)

Da habe ich auch mal gewohnt. Hinter der alten Schmitte. Nun 4416


----------



## IBEX73 (28. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> ... und nächstes rätselbild



@Mr. Svonda u solltest eher einfachere Bilder nehmen....


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. März 2021)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Gibt es von da ne empfehlenswerte Tour Richtung Basel/Birsfelden oder sogar Rheinfelden?


Ich schick dir heute abend mal was 



IBEX73 schrieb:


> Du solltest eher einfachere Bilder nehmen....


Die anderen waren alle so schnell gelöst, das findet sicher jemand raus


----------



## Aloha_Joe (28. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Ich schick dir heute abend mal was


_Froi_  😊


----------



## fose (28. März 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Die anderen waren alle so schnell gelöst, das findet sicher jemand raus


Irgendwie schaut es aus wie vom Pizo di Claro runter zur CNA Brogoldone...


----------



## Turo1 (28. März 2021)

@fose, du dürftest richtig liegen🤔


----------



## Turo1 (28. März 2021)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Bei eurem Bilderrätsel kann ich nicht mithalten!
> Aber wirklich geile Kulissen mit sicher noch geileren Touren   👍
> 
> 
> ...


Lade dir die Swisstopo runter und geh auf Wanderschaft, eh Radschaft 👁️


----------



## IBEX73 (28. März 2021)

fose schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaut es aus wie vom Pizo di Claro runter zur CNA Brogoldone...


@fose : Warst du dort mit dem Velo oben?


----------



## fose (28. März 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @fose : Warst du dort mit dem Velo oben?


Nein, nur bis zur CBA Brogoldone.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. März 2021)

Von wegen zu schwieri, das ging ja wieder flott 



fose schrieb:


> Irgendwie schaut es aus wie vom Pizo di Claro runter zur CNA Brogoldone...


Korrekt, zwar nicht direkt vom Claro aber aus dieser richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muelsan (28. März 2021)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit


----------



## BeatB (28. März 2021)

muelsan schrieb:


> Da mach ich doch auch mal mit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1238030


Walchwilerberg?


----------



## muelsan (30. März 2021)

Jep


----------



## BeatB (31. März 2021)




----------



## RedOrbiter (31. März 2021)

Rigi Kulm


----------



## BeatB (31. März 2021)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Rigi Kulm


Das war aber super schnell  - your turn.


----------



## Turo1 (31. März 2021)

👍 War mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. April 2021)

mag der @RedOrbiter nicht weitermachen ?


----------



## RedOrbiter (7. April 2021)

Bergauf zum Gipfel...?

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muelsan (7. April 2021)

Oberhalb vom Oberalp?


----------



## Mink (7. April 2021)

Calmut


----------



## RedOrbiter (8. April 2021)

@Mink - Ja, Calmut ist richtig



Gipfelkreuz vom Calmut
your turn

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mink (8. April 2021)

?


----------



## missfranzi (9. April 2021)

Spontan habe ich gedacht Blick Richtung Niesen, bzw. das Tal dahinter rein gen Adelboden und Kandersteg.
Von wo allerdings auf der anderen Seeseite das Foto gemacht sein könnte? Da war ich leider noch nicht mit dem MTB unterwegs...
Und mit dem RR ging es irgendwie hinter dem Höhenzug durch.


----------



## kleinerHai (9. April 2021)

@Mink Blueme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mink (9. April 2021)

@kleinerHai: Richtig, etwas unterhalb Blueme.


----------



## kleinerHai (9. April 2021)

Wo war ich?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (9. April 2021)

Ein einem wilden strubeligen ort, der äusserst hart erarbeitet werden musste


----------



## fose (9. April 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Ein einem wilden strubeligen ort, der äusserst hart erarbeitet werden musste


Fast schon mortaler Ort


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. April 2021)

sozusagen die Gletscherebene des Todes...

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## kleinerHai (10. April 2021)

Alle richtig 👍🏻


----------



## Mr. Svonda (12. April 2021)

Wo waren wir hier unterwegs...


----------



## Mink (13. April 2021)

Umgebung Kreuzboden?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (14. April 2021)

Ja nahe dran, je nachdem wie weit man umgebung fasst


----------



## reissi (14. April 2021)

??
Gruss  reissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mink (14. April 2021)

Zwischen Col Ferret und La Fouly?


----------



## reissi (15. April 2021)

Genau


----------



## Mink (18. April 2021)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Turo1 (18. April 2021)

Weisshorn mit Grande Gendarme.


----------



## Mink (18. April 2021)

Nein


----------



## Turo1 (1. Mai 2021)

Auflösen, oder wer macht weiter?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. Mai 2021)

mindestens einen Tip, damit es weiter geht


----------



## RedOrbiter (1. Mai 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?


Irgendwo oberhalb von Zinal?
Im Hintergrund meine ich den Gipfel vom Dent Blanche zu sehen?

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## fose (1. Mai 2021)

Es schaut aus als wäre es im Anstieg zum Basset de Lona...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mink (1. Mai 2021)

Genau, zwischen Lac de Moiry und Basset de Lona, oberhalb der Alpage Torrent. Der hohe Berg im Hintergrund ist Dent Blanche ( Bravo Red Orbiter ), links vorgelagert Grand Cornier, ganz links hinten Obergabelhorn.


----------



## fose (2. Mai 2021)

Dann mach ich mal weiter, wo bin ich?


----------



## Mink (12. Mai 2021)

La Tieche, oberhalb Aminona?


----------



## fose (12. Mai 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> La Tieche, oberhalb Aminona?


Korrekt.


----------



## pat (12. Mai 2021)

Sollte zu erkennen sein


----------



## deif (12. Mai 2021)

Erkenne leider "nur" das geile Raaw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (18. Mai 2021)

@deif


> Erkenne leider "nur" das geile Raaw


Eigentlich sind es sogar zwei Raaws. 

Gibidum 2317 (bei der Antenne). SE von Visp.

Aussicht Richtung N, auf die Dinge, die da folgen werden


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Mai 2021)

BeatB schrieb:


> Wo bin ich? - Bilderrätsel
> 
> Zuerst Auflösen und dann wer zuerst ist weiter, oder wer richtig aufgelöst hat hat den Vorrang.


@pat
du hast da wohl was missverstanden !


----------



## Turo1 (18. Mai 2021)

Ich sag nix mehr dazu. Die Regeln sind beim Fred Anfang definiert 😜


----------



## pat (19. Mai 2021)

bikespammer schrieb:


> @pat
> du hast da wohl was missverstanden !


Sorry, mea culpa, wollte den Thread nicht an die Wand fahren. 

Weitermachen? Weitermachen!


----------



## Turo1 (19. Mai 2021)

Also das Wasser da unten ist der Urnersee 😜


----------



## deif (19. Mai 2021)

Irgendwo oberhalb Schattdorf


----------



## pat (19. Mai 2021)

Das klingt schon ziemlich gut, was ihr da sagt.  Und wo genau sind wir?


----------



## deif (19. Mai 2021)

Schilt?


----------



## pat (20. Mai 2021)

deif schrieb:


> Schilt?


----------



## deif (20. Mai 2021)

Kurze Pause auf dem Weg nach oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (20. Mai 2021)

Im Hintergrund kl. und gr. Mythen


----------



## Schnegge (20. Mai 2021)

Auffahrt zum Wildspitz von Süden etwas unterhalb der Augsthütte.


----------



## deif (20. Mai 2021)

100 Punkte! 🎉


----------



## Schnegge (20. Mai 2021)

Wo habe ich meine Jungs hoch gescheucht...


----------



## Turo1 (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich mach dann mal weiter, Höhe 1060 müM.
@Mrsvonda nicht sofort Auflösen 😎


----------



## kleinerHai (1. November 2021)

Paragliderstartplatz kurz vor Grauboden beim Vogelberg.


----------



## Turo1 (1. November 2021)

Nicht ganz richtig, klugscheissermodus aus.
Nennt sich Hochwacht 👍

Auch aus der Region?


----------



## kleinerHai (1. November 2021)

@Turo1


----------



## Turo1 (1. November 2021)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> @Turo1


Keine Ahnung, vllt Gempenfluh aber unten fehlt die Autobahn. Die Burgruine ist aber da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (1. November 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, klugscheissermodus aus.
> Nennt sich Hochwacht 👍
> 
> Auch aus der Region?


Nicht ganz richtig. Klugscheissermodus aus.
Nennt sich Schartenfluh 
Wohne in 4143.



Weiter gehts!


----------



## kleinerHai (3. November 2021)

@alle 

Wo war ich?


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Val Mora.


----------



## IBEX73 (3. November 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Val Mora.



Das sieht man,stimmt.....Aber er fährt noch auf dem Jufplaun.... (KS-Modus aus....)


----------



## Mr. Svonda (3. November 2021)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, da bi ich auch schon rauf gelaufen


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Ich ebenfalls und dann auf den Daint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (3. November 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Val Mora.





IBEX73 schrieb:


> Das sieht man,stimmt.....Aber er fährt noch auf dem Jufplaun.... (KS-Modus aus....)


Der Klugscheissmodus etabliert sich...

Beide richtig... Abfahrt vom Jufplaun ins Val Mora.

@Turo1 war bissl schneller und ist dran.


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Gilt auch ohne Bike?
Ist aktuell 🎿


----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Diavolezza?


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Nö, noch nicht genug eingeschneit für Skitour 🤷‍♂️


----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Dann ist die "Bergspitze" der Titlis.


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

👍 Es Braucht einen Nordhang mit + 3000 müM.
Das brutale ist, innert zwei Stunden eine HD von 3000 Hm ohne Akklimatisation.


----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Next:


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Ich kenn das irgendwie, im Hintergrund links ist die Schrattenfluh. nicht die bei Dornach. Sondern die bei Sörenberg


----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Gut erkannt Sherlock! 😎


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Tataaaaa   nur, wo. Fürstein eher nicht........

Nix Sherlock. bin eben Alpin unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Der Punkt hat auch nicht wirklich einen Namen (oder mir unbekannt). Aber die die Meter über Meer sind genau da angegeben (auf https://map.geo.admin.ch/).


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Link geht nicht. Hagleren oder Nünalpstock


----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Hier der genaue Punkt: https://s.geo.admin.ch/94126d8074


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Danke, da war ich wohl nicht genau.


----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Wäre jetzt interessant gewesen, ob lesbare Wegweiser im Bild zur Lösung geführt hätten


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.
Wohl wieder mal mehr für Jurakenner


----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

deif schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt interessant gewesen, ob lesbare Wegweiser im Bild zur Lösung geführt hätten


Nein, nicht lesbar mit Grossauflösung.


----------



## deif (3. November 2021)

Ja, ich habs extra weggemacht. Aber das Forum komprimiert die hochgeladenen Bilder auch genug. Wäre auch so unlesbar gewesen 😬


----------



## Mr. Svonda (3. November 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter.
> Wohl wieder mal mehr für Jurakenner


Hintere Wasserfallen, da war ich grad letzten mittwoch (wohl das letzte mal) im tenü kurz/kurz  das weisse zeugs braucht jetzt wirklich noch niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (3. November 2021)

Mindestens hatte der Huber offen. Zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme war Corona und geschlossen, aber noch genug dess weissen Zeugs um zu Fellen 👹


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. November 2021)

An welchen plätzchen verspeise ich hier eine für die gegend typische leckerei, bevors in die letzte abfahrt des tages geht?


----------



## fose (4. November 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> An welchen plätzchen verspeise ich hier eine für die gegend typische leckerei, bevors in die letzte abfahrt des tages geht?


Abfahrt vom Muottas da Schlagrina nach Pontresina. Bei Süssspeisen kenn ich mich nicht aus, vielleicht ne Nusstorte?


----------



## scratch_a (4. November 2021)

Mhh...ist das Bild dann von meinem Standpunkt aus aufgenommen worden?


Weil weiter oben sieht die Bank anders aus, da hat sie eine Lehne.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. November 2021)

@fose Stimmt, ort und beste engadinerbikerpowernahrung 

@scratch_a Genau, bis zur oberen bank hatte ich es nicht mehr geschafft, energiespeichere war leer -> nusstorte -> wieder genug power für die geile abfahrt


----------



## Mr. Svonda (10. Dezember 2021)

Eigentlich wär ja @fose dran  aber ich mach dann mal weiter, neues rätsel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (10. Dezember 2021)

Abfahrt Piz Clünas zum Lai da Minschun.....,aber da sieht die See-Form anders aus....


----------



## IBEX73 (10. Dezember 2021)

Es ist auf jeden Fall im Engadin......,Forcola Sesvenna,NamenloserSee bei P.2767,re.der Föllakopf,im Hintergrund der Watles,sollte stimmen.....


----------



## Mr. Svonda (10. Dezember 2021)

Und die kuh-ibex steinzeichnung fehlt auch  ... zweiter versuch = treffer = du bist dran 

Edit: der see hat schon einen namen: Lago Sesvenna


----------



## IBEX73 (10. Dezember 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Edit: der see hat schon einen namen: Lago Sesvenna



@Mr. Svonda : Nein, der See auf dem Bild ist nicht der Lago Sesvenna,der liegt ein paar Hm weiter unten Ri.Hütte. Ausser ,Euer Bundesamt für Geographie hat was vermasselt...
Du darfst dich beim Bild gerne zurückhalten....

Sollte nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## Turo1 (10. Dezember 2021)

Spannend


----------



## fose (11. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @Mr. Svonda : Nein, der See auf dem Bild ist nicht der Lago Sesvenna,der liegt ein paar Hm weiter unten Ri.Hütte. Ausser ,Euer Bundesamt für Geographie hat was vermasselt...
> Du darfst dich beim Bild gerne zurückhalten....


Hatten wir das nicht schon fast?


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Sollte nicht zu schwer sein



Hmm,wohl doch...? Also Blick Ri.Süden auf den Zusammenfluss zweier der wichtigsten Schweizer Kfz- Alpenübergänge....


----------



## Seppel_IBC (11. Dezember 2021)

War da zwar noch nicht - aber diverses Kartenmaterial schlägt zB "Pizzo di Claro" vor?


----------



## the_real_iflow (11. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Hmm,wohl doch...? Also Blick Ri.Süden auf den Zusammenfluss zweier der wichtigsten Schweizer Kfz- Alpenübergänge....


Pizzo di Claro?


----------



## IBEX73 (12. Dezember 2021)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> War da zwar noch nicht - aber diverses Kartenmaterial schlägt zB "Pizzo di Claro" vor?



,stimmt...,aber DU bist aufgrund Topaktuellem Insiderwissen disqualifiziert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (12. Dezember 2021)

the_real_iflow schrieb:


> Pizzo di Claro?



In diesem Fall bekommst du den Zuschlag+darfst weitermachen...


----------



## the_real_iflow (12. Dezember 2021)

Oh yeah! 
Zum Einstieg ein lösbares Problem. 


Auf welchem Gipfel stehen wir?


----------



## Turo1 (12. Dezember 2021)

Gegenüber der Rigi, 1534 müM.


----------



## the_real_iflow (12. Dezember 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Gegenüber der Rigi, 1534 müM.


Nein 😊


----------



## Turo1 (12. Dezember 2021)

Ja, habe nochmals genau geschaut, ist nicht die Rigi vom Gnippen aus 😎


----------



## Bene2405 (12. Dezember 2021)

Das im Hintergrund könnte der Hoher Kasten sein ...


----------



## IBEX73 (12. Dezember 2021)

Kamor/Trestenkopf....


----------



## the_real_iflow (12. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Kamor/Trestenkopf....


Kamor ist korrekt


Bene2405 schrieb:


> Das im Hintergrund könnte der Hoher Kasten sein ...


Das ist richtig. 

Da nach dem Berg gefragt wurde, auf dem wir stehen, ist Kamor die richtige Antwort 😊


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Dezember 2021)

Der Grat welchen Berges ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (13. Dezember 2021)

Ist das im Hintergrund der Ortler? 

Piz Umbrail vielleicht?


----------



## fose (13. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Der Grat welchen Berges ist das?


Ist das vom Piz Dora runter, überm Valbella?
Es gibt noch so viel zu entdecken in der Schweiz, sehr schön...


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Dezember 2021)

the_real_iflow schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund der Ortler?



Gut erkannt....

Und nein,sicher nicht der Umbrail.....Wäre ja eine TGPT,gelle @Mr. Svonda...?


----------



## the_real_iflow (13. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Gut erkannt....
> 
> Und nein,sicher nicht der Umbrail.....Wäre ja eine TGPT,gelle @Mr. Svonda...?


Dann bin ich auch bei @fose 

Einer von den Gipfeln westlich vom Umbrail. Dora, Turettas, Daint? 

Turettas wäre mein finaler Tipp 😊


----------



## Mink (13. Dezember 2021)

Piz Dora


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Dezember 2021)

the_real_iflow schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch bei @fose
> 
> Einer von den Gipfeln westlich vom Umbrail. Dora, Turettas, Daint?
> 
> Turettas wäre mein finaler Tipp 😊



Falsch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (13. Dezember 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> Piz Dora



Falsch! Beachtet die Fragestellung....


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Dezember 2021)

fose schrieb:


> Ist das vom Piz Dora runter, überm Valbella?
> Es gibt noch so viel zu entdecken in der Schweiz, sehr schön...



Ich hatte dich auf "ignore". Beachte die fragestellung...


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ihr seid ganz nahe dran.....,wer ist am schnellsten mit Swisstopo?


----------



## Deleted 482522 (13. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Beachte die fragestellung...


Du fragst nach dem Grat welchen Berges. Der Berg scheint mir recht klar der Piz Dora zu sein (See, Schutthalde). Falls du aber den Grat meinst: Las Chunas.


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Du fragst nach dem Grat welchen Berges. Der Berg scheint mir recht klar der Piz Dora zu sein (See, Schutthalde). Falls du aber den Grat meinst: Las Chunas.





> ....war ein bisschen blind......Manchmal sollte Mann das getippte nochmal lesen....ich hoffe,ihr seht mir das nach....



Natürlich stimmt der  Piz Dora,wollte halt nur noch den Namen des Grates rauskitzeln...

In diesem Fall:Allez Valais!


----------



## Deleted 482522 (14. Dezember 2021)

Na denn 
Wo bin ich?


Die Inschrift auf dem Kreuz habe ich mal verstempelt


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Dezember 2021)

Wenn die Wolken die Gipfel im Hintergrund nicht verdecken würden......Den markanten li.hi.meine ich zu kennen....abgesehen davon,dass du aus dem VS bist,sollte das auch im VS sein...


----------



## Deleted 482522 (14. Dezember 2021)

Ja, wir sind im Wallis - wo sonst 
Den Markanten sieht man auch von "La Capitale" (des Wallis, nicht der Schweiz ) aus sehr gut.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. Dezember 2021)

Der markante einschnitt auf der gegenseite kam mir grad bekannt vor, jetzt ist das "fünferli" endlich gefallen -> Evolèna trails -> ich war damals auf der Pic, also müsste dies fast der pass daneben sein. Col de la Meina oder Col de Méribé wie er auch heisst ?

Und du bist da mit dem gravelbike hoch, spinnsiech, chapeau


----------



## IBEX73 (15. Dezember 2021)

Sollte stimmen,der markante ist dann der Bec de Bosson........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (15. Dezember 2021)

Ah, stark! Genau, es ist der Col de la Meina aka Col de Méribé 

Der Markante links hinten ist La Maya, die man von Sion aus sehr gut sieht. Die Becs de Bosson sind in den Wolken versteckt. In der Bildmitte die Sasseneire. Rechts wäre das Weisshorn, ist halt auch in den Wolken.





Ich bin damals von zu Hause aus auf den Pic d'Artsinol, die ganze Tour gibt es hier:


LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Beginnen wir mal mit einem Bildchen der Berner Alpen: links der Sex Noir und der Sex Rouge, und dazwischen das Wildhorn. Und ganz rechts der Trubelstock, der mich auf dem Heimweg immer wieder anlacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1341642
> 
> Heute soll es auf den Pic d'Artsinol gehen, das ist der hintere Gipfel rechts. In der Gegend hat es ein grösseres Wolfsrudel; im Nouvelliste hatte es dieses Woche eine schönes Foto von der Truppe.
> ...



Ich habe mir jetzt endlich ein Mountainbike gekauft. Das nächste Mal geh ich vielleicht mit dem Bike bis auf den Gipfel, denn die Abfahrt ist scheint noch spassig zu sein:



Was ich mich schon jetzt frage: Abfahrt vom Col de Meina ins Val d'Hérens oder ins Val d'Héremence? Mit dem Gravel war der Fall klar: über die Alpstrassen ins Val d'Hérens. Und ob ich das mit dem Bike immer noch von zu Hause aus mache 🤔😅

Weiter mit @Mr. Svonda !


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. Dezember 2021)

Wie die abfahrt ins Val d'Héremence ist würde mich auch interessieren, die ins Val d'Hérens ist jedenfalls super.
Der Lanna-sessellift nimmt übrigens bikes mit, dann klappts vielleicht auch mit dem MTB von zu hause aus, oder einfach mit dem gelben bikeshuttle bis nach Evolène 


Weiter im rätselraten, wo bin ich hier am moränensurfen ??


----------



## Deleted 482522 (15. Dezember 2021)

Schnell und sponti: Abfahrt vom Hohtürli nach Kandersteg?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. Dezember 2021)

Extrem schnell  hätte ich mir bei dir als exilberner ja fast denken können, das nächste mal gibts ne richtige knacknuss  ... du bist wieder dran


----------



## Deleted 482522 (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin im Kandertal aufgewachsen, da war's einfach  

Next one: die Glungge hat keinen Namen, aber der 100 m südlich gelegene Pass schon. Welchen?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (15. Dezember 2021)

Die steinmauer erinnert mich verdächtig an den Col de Jable, ist es aber wohl nicht?


----------



## Deleted 482522 (15. Dezember 2021)

Nein, ist es nicht. Aber die Kantonsgrenze stimmt schon mal, auch wie wenn sie bei "meinem" Pass irgendwie anders ist


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2021)

Col de Voré 🤓


----------



## Deleted 482522 (15. Dezember 2021)

Genau, Col de Voré! Im Gegensatz zum Col de Jable überquert man hier die waadtländisch-bernische Kantonsgrenze nicht: man kann theoretisch über den Pass, ohne den jeweiligen Kanton zu verlassen.
Der Pass sieht so aus:




Unmittelbar südöstlich des Col de Voré liegt die Alp Gridi. Sie war das Ziel jenes Savièsers Ehepaars, welches im August 1942 auf dem Tsanfleuron-Gletscher verschollen ist und deren Leichen 2017 entdeckt wurden. Zwischendurch kreuze ich ihre Tochter auf der Strasse. Ich kenne niemanden, der dermassen erlöst durchs Leben geht 🥲 Hier ein kurzer Fernsehbeitrag auf deutsch, und hier ein längerer auf französisch. 

Weiter mit @Mauntnbaiker !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2021)

So richtig viele Radunternehmungen in der Schweiz kann ich nicht vorweisen,
entsprechend dünn mein Fotoarchiv diesbezüglich.

Aber jetzt muss ich ja liefern 

Also: In der zweiten Julihälfte 2010 habe ich mit einem Freund (im Bild) einen Alpencross gemacht.
Es war die heißeste Woche des Jahres und wir haben ab Start in Oberstdorf bis zum Lago d'Iseo geschwitzt wie die 🐷🐷🐷🐷🐷🐷.


In welchem Schweizer See haben wir uns hier abgekühlt?

Tipp: Wir sind sicher nicht die ersten Alpencrosser gewesen, die da vorbeigekommen sind.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (15. Dezember 2021)

Schwarzsee bei Davos!


----------



## IBEX73 (15. Dezember 2021)

Den See kenne ich nicht,aber im Hintergrund ist die Weissfluh zu sehen....


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2021)

🏆👍


----------



## Deleted 482522 (15. Dezember 2021)

Ist mir ein bisschen peinlich, aber ich bin diesen Frühling am Schwarzsee vorbeigekommen, habe ihn aber nur dank einer Kartensuchaktion gefunden 🙈

Von welchen Pass purzle ich da gerade herunter?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (15. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Den See kenne ich nicht,aber im Hintergrund ist die Weissfluh zu sehen....


Bei uns war es damals umgekehrt, der See zum Reinspringen war wichtiger.
Sicherlich stimmt das mit der Weissfluh , dennoch, das neue Foto darf LeSaviesan einstellen.

...ach, hat er schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (16. Dezember 2021)

Otterepass


----------



## Deleted 482522 (16. Dezember 2021)

Doof wenn man seine Tourberichte mit all den hübschen Bildchen in der Signatur verlinkt 🤪😂
Via Rough-stuffina, Tag 3 


Weiter mit @Mauntnbaiker 😊


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (16. Dezember 2021)

@LeSaviesan: Es hat Spaß gemacht in deinen Berichten herumzustöbern. Bin dann aber wegen Erfolglosigkeit planmäßiger vorgegangen: Mehrtagestour war klar, dann Eingrenzung auf ca. Ende August/Anfang September wegen Vegetation und Bekleidung und die hellen Radhandschuhe hast du zuletzt nicht mehr in Gebrauch 😉

In diesem Jahr startete die Skisaison schon sehr früh - auch in der Schweiz, glaube ich. Entsprechend erlaube ich mir ein Skitourenfoto. Zu welcher Hütte weist dieses Schild?


----------



## Mink (16. Dezember 2021)

Coazhütte ?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (17. Dezember 2021)

Ja 👍, da geht's raus aus der Pistenzone am Piz Corvatsch, um, abgesehen von einer Kraxelstelle zwischendrin, bequem mit den Ski zur wunderschön gelegenen Coaz-Hütte queren zu können.

Mink, du bist dran!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. Dezember 2021)

... und so schauts im sommer aus


----------



## Mink (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich habs grad nicht mit Bildern einfügen, soll irgend jemand weitermachen.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich schulde ja gewissermaßen noch ein Fahrradfoto 
... in welchem Tal habe ich mein Zelt aufgeschlagen?


Alternativ: was kocht da im Topf?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (19. Dezember 2021)

Niemand eine Idee?
@LeSaviesan: Du müsstest das Tal kennen!


----------



## IBEX73 (19. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> was kocht da im Topf?



Ravioli aussem Migro...?

Camping sieht entspannt/ruhig aus.Muss also vor Corona sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (19. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Niemand eine Idee?
> @LeSaviesan: Du müsstest das Tal kennen!


Wallis sicher nicht, da kein strahlend blauer Himmel  Das Haus sieht aus wie beim Camping an der Lenk, aber da sehen doch die Hänge im Hintergrund anders aus, oder nicht?
In der Pfanne? Keine Ahnung - wahrscheinlich kein Fondue


----------



## IBEX73 (19. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Das Haus sieht aus wie beim Camping an der Lenk, aber da sehen doch die Hänge im Hintergrund anders aus, oder nicht?



Das war auch mein Gedanke....


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (19. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Wallis sicher nicht, ... wahrscheinlich kein Fondue


Ersteres leider falsch, Letzteres dafür umso scharfsinniger beobachtet🎯.
Trotzdem langt es diesmal nicht zum Weitermachen für LeSaviesan (sorry!).



IBEX73 schrieb:


> Camping sieht entspannt/ruhig aus.Muss also vor Corona sein.....


Das war zwar nicht die Frage, ist aber definitiv richtig.
In der Gesamtschau, die Anforderungen an die Einheimischen muss man schließlich etwas höher setzen,
siegt also IBEX73 🏆.

Auflösung: Rhonetal. Am 19.08.2018 als ich auf meiner Schweizdurchquerung Station in Goms machte - siehe Foto vom Campingplatz Augenstern bei Goms - gab es tatsächlich ein paar Wolken im Wallis. Am Tag darauf aber schon wieder bestes Wetter. 
Im Topf kochte auf jeden Fall Wasser , ob die Migros-Nudeln schon drin waren oder nicht, weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (19. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Auflösung: Rhonetal. Am 19.08.2018 als ich auf meiner Schweizdurchquerung Station in Goms machte - siehe Foto vom Campingplatz Augenstern bei Goms


Ich bin total schockiert  
Das Zeugs dort oben heisst nicht Rhonetal, sondern Goms. Und wenn man schon den Begriff "Tal" verwenden möchte, dann wäre es wenn schon das Rottental, denn die Rhone heisst erst ab Salgesch Rhone☝️ 
Entsprechend bist du auch nicht i*n* Goms übernachtet, sondern i*m* Goms. Wenn du _in _oder _bei _verwenden willst: Reckingen ist das Zauberwort 🤓
Ich würde sagen, zur Strafe musst du deine Schweizdurchquerung wiederholen 😉


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (19. Dezember 2021)

Mist, so viele Fehler in einem Post 😟, das Alles ist aber auch wirklich kompliziert. 
Die dann dritte Schweizdurchquerung wäre jedoch keine Strafe, ganz im Gegenteil 😃.

@LeSaviesan: Falls IBEX73 kein Foto einstellt, magst du das übernehmen?


----------



## Deleted 482522 (19. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> @LeSaviesan: Falls IBEX73 kein Foto einstellt, magst du das übernehmen?


Es ist mir eine Ehre!
In welches Tal blicken wir hier?




Das Bild und die Tour finden sich glaub in keinem Bericht von mir


----------



## Deleted 482522 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich sehe, es braucht da noch ein bisschen Hilfe  
Wir sind im schönsten Kanton der Südostschweiz, und das gezeigte Tal wird - was für eine Überraschung! - von einem Rhein durchflossen. 
Richtung Osten kann man das Tal über einen Pass verlassen, der nach sehr viel Raufschieben oder -tragen aussieht. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man recht gut runterkommen, denn schon nach 186 Hm folgt ein "5. Kl., Feld-, Wald-, Veloweg". Bei der Google-Suche finde ich jedoch keinen Hinweis, dass dieser Pass mit dem Velo begangen wird. 
Es gibt natürlich noch andere Zugänge zum Tal, aber über die erzähle ich vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Turo1 (20. Dezember 2021)

Da bin ich aber gespannt, die Surselva kenn ich eigentlich gut, die Beschreibung und das Bild sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ou Scheibe, ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass die beiden kleinen Täler im Vordergrund auf der Landeskarte ja auch Namen haben, aber man muss stark reinzoomen - und na ja, es ist ja nicht immer klar, was so ein Talname eigentlich abdeckt. 
Ich würde daher mal sagen, dass wir einfach den Namen des "Hauptseitentals" suchen, welches man über den Pass im linken Bildviertel (dort wo der Himmel weiss ist) ostwärts verlassen kann. Über die anderen Übergange schweige ich weiterhin eisern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (20. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schwer... 
Auf der https://map.schweizmobil.ch finde ich nirgends einen Hinweis auf den "5. Kl., Feld-, Wald-, Veloweg".
Ich wage dennoch einen Verzweiflungstipp: Val Sumvitg mit Fuorcla da Cavel.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (21. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Sehr schwer...
> Auf der https://map.schweizmobil.ch finde ich nirgends einen Hinweis auf den "5. Kl., Feld-, Wald-, Veloweg".
> Ich wage dennoch einen Verzweiflungstipp: Val Sumvitg mit Fuorcla da Cavel.


Der Kandidat hat hundert Punkte! 
Das Foto zeigt die Aussicht auf das Val Sumvitg von der Garvera aus. Im Vordergrund befinden sich laut der Landeskarte das Val Acla Mulin und das Val Vallesa. 
Fuorcla da Cavel: ab p.2347 sollte es einen 5.-klassigen Weg haben.


----------



## Turo1 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ahhhhh 🍺 war aber sauschwer, wer geht schon auf den Garvera 🤣


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Das Foto zeigt die Aussicht auf das Val Sumvitg von der Garvera aus.


... dann bin ich auf der gleichen Tour wie jener die mich auch durch den/die/das Goms  führte, auch dort vorbeigekommen: Zeltplatz bei Disentis mit dem Fuß des/der Garvera  im Hintergrund.





Aber nach so viel Bündner Abgeschiedenheit jetzt zurück in die Zivilisation, kann ja auch recht hübsch sein...: Welchen Ort sehen wir hier?




Bin da bei meiner ersten Schweizdurchquerung per Rad vorbeigekommen - eigentlich stand die Schweiz nur im Weg 😉, Ziel der mehrwöchigen Tour war deutlich weiter im Süden.


----------



## the_real_iflow (21. Dezember 2021)

Diessenhofen?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (21. Dezember 2021)

Über die Brücke bin ich mal mit dem Rennvelo gefahren, auf einer Pfingsttour von Freiburg i. Br. nach München (mit Abstecher durchs Appenzell und über die Silvretta Hochalpenstrasse). 
Hatten sie in der Brücke nicht noch bis vor kurzem Sprengfallen drin? Was für Irritationen auf der anderen Seite des Rheins geführt hat 😅


----------



## the_real_iflow (21. Dezember 2021)

Egal, nächstes Rätsel: Um welchen Gipfel handelt es sich hier im Bild Vordergrund?


----------



## IBEX73 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ist aber in Liechtenstein,oder?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Ist aber in Liechtenstein,oder?


Ich glaube nicht dass Liechtenstein in Frage kommt, da es nicht so nah am Alpenrand liegt und Säntis/Churfirsten von Liechtenstein aus den Blick nach Westen versperren.


----------



## IBEX73 (21. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass Liechtenstein in Frage kommt, da es nicht so nah am Alpenrand liegt und Säntis/Churfirsten von Liechtenstein aus den Blick nach Westen versperren.



Hmmm.... ich sehe die Fläche hinten als Bodensee,Rheintal,den Kamm mit dem Hohen Kasten,Alpstein/Säntis (also rein mit Swisstopo,ohne irgendwelche Bildersuchmaschinen)

Der Gipfel könnte dann am Kuegrat (ist aber felsiger) sein oder etwas weiter südlich.....

Vermutlich ganz woanders....


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)

Federispitz!


----------



## Deleted 482522 (21. Dezember 2021)

Rechts des Gipfels Pilatus und Rigi am Horizont, korrekt?
Edit: und rechts der Rigi, ganz hinten, der Chasseral?


----------



## the_real_iflow (21. Dezember 2021)

@Mauntnbaiker hat es getroffen! Du bist dran! 😊


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)

the_real_iflow schrieb:


> @Mauntnbaiker hat es getroffen! Du bist dran! 😊


Danke! Das war eine sehr knifflige Aufgabe von dir, hat aber Spaß gemacht.



LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Rechts des Gipfels Pilatus und Rigi am Horizont, korrekt?
> Edit: und rechts der Rigi, ganz hinten, der Chasseral?


Zumindest Rigi und Chasseral werden hier angezeigt.

Weiter geht's! Bzw. runter geh's. Welcher Pass?


----------



## Deleted 482522 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich tippe mal auf den schönsten Kanton der Südostschweiz und nicht auf den schönsten Kanton der Welt  Sertigpass, Blick nach Westen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (21. Dezember 2021)

Nein, Scaletta. Sorry...


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)

Das mit den schönsten Kantonen ist mir als Nichtschweizer zu heikel. Da halte ich mich raus 
Sertigpass ist aber definitiv falsch 😳


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)

Ach, habe deine zweite Antwort zu spät gesehen...
ja, Scaletta ist 100% richtig. Bin gespannt auf dein Rätselfoto!


----------



## Deleted 482522 (21. Dezember 2021)

Welchen Pass habe ich vor ein paar Kilometern überquert?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe echt einen Lauf 😃


----------



## Deleted 482522 (22. Dezember 2021)

Trotz des Laufs von @Mauntnbaiker braucht's hier wohl ein bisschen Hilfe, heute in Form von drei Emojis:
🪖💣⌚


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (22. Dezember 2021)

Ein paar Dinge sprechen für den Col du Marchairuz aber ganz überzeugt bin ich nicht.
Pro: 

Der Berg auf dem Foto sieht wie ein typischer Juraberg aus
Speziell der Mont Tendre ist seiner Gestalt nach jenem auf dem Foto nicht unähnlich
Unten am Pass liegt Bière, welches laut Wikipedia einen Waffenplatz und ein Artillerieausbildungszentrum hat
Pass und Berg liegen in der Gegend Genf-Lausanne, wo viele Luxusuhrenhersteller beheimatet sind
Contra:

Auf dem Satellitenfoto scheinen die freien Wiesenflächen des Mont Tendre kleiner als auf dem eingestellten Foto zu sein
Der Gegenhang rechts auf dem Foto passt nicht so richtig ins Konzept.
Trotzdem: Ich tippe auf den Col du Marchairuz


----------



## Deleted 482522 (22. Dezember 2021)

Beim Kanton liegst du richtig, beim Gebirge nicht - und ergo ist auch der Marchairuz nicht richtig.
Noch ein Tipp: Quaeldich listet den Übergang, aber nicht unter dem Namen des Passes, sondern des höchsten Punktes.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (22. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Pass und Berg liegen in der Gegend Genf-Lausanne, wo viele Luxusuhrenhersteller beheimatet sind


Sorry, vergessen: die Emoji-Uhr hängt mit den beiden anderen Emojis zusammen (gemeint ist "Zeit", nicht "Uhr"). Vielleicht hätte ich noch ein viertes Emoji setzen sollen: ⭕
Courage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (23. Dezember 2021)

Ok. Jetzt war´s einfach. Waadtland + nicht Jura... da bleibt ja nicht viel übrig was in Frage kommt.
Wenn das Foto in Fahrtrichtung gemacht wurde, dann hast du dich aus dem Rhônetal kommend den Pass Les Agittes hochgemüht. Muss ich auch mal hinschauen... ist mit Sicherheit eine superphantastische Strecke.

Die Emojis deuten an: Man darf in das militärische Sperrgebiet 'Petit Hongrin' nur an Wochenenden und Feiertagen rein.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (23. Dezember 2021)

Gerne würde ich ein superschweres Ratefoto hochladen.  Habe aktuell nämlich die Wo-bin-ich-Triple-Krone für die Schweiz, Oberbayern und Frankenland und könnte diese so länger behalten. 
Sorry für die Unbescheidenheit, aber das ist möglicherweise seit dem Neolithikum niemandem vor mir gelungen  (kann das natürlich nicht verifizieren).

Ich könnte also fragen, wo die Wiese liegt, auf der ich damals mein Zelt aufgeschlagen habe...




Das wäre aber etwas gemein. 
Meine Fage stattdessen: Welcher Dreitausender ist das?


----------



## Turo1 (23. Dezember 2021)

Den Berg kenn ich nicht, aber die Region wäre das Unterengadin mit dem Inn 👁️


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (23. Dezember 2021)

Das ging schnell und ist noch dazu korrekt 👏 .
Der Name ist Piz S-Chalambert Dadaint.
Du bist an der Reihe!


----------



## Turo1 (23. Dezember 2021)

Den Berg hab ich nicht erkannt, daher darf ich nicht (hab z. Z. auch nichts in Peto). Leider


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (23. Dezember 2021)

Dann darf halt jeder der mag. Ich habe auch keine vernünftigen Fotos mehr 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (23. Dezember 2021)

OK, hab was gefunden, der Berg ist Schweizweit bekannt, aber auf welcher Höhe wurde das Foto geschossen?


----------



## IBEX73 (23. Dezember 2021)

Montagne du Droit?


----------



## Schnegge (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde mal auf Mont Sujet tippen... mit Blick auf den Chasseral (der aber nicht gefragt ist...)


----------



## IBEX73 (23. Dezember 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auf Mont Sujet tippen... mit Blick auf den Chasseral (der aber nicht gefragt ist...)



Stimmt,die Felsen sind von der Südseite zu sehen....
Dann sage ich Spitzberg....


----------



## Schnegge (23. Dezember 2021)

Sehr spitzfindig...


----------



## IBEX73 (23. Dezember 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Sehr spitzfindig...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1391792



Sehr zweideutig.....Wo ist dort die Sprachgrenze,bzw.gibt es dort eine??
Sorry,bin ja (ganz) Üsserschwiiizer...


----------



## Schnegge (23. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Wo ist dort die Sprachgrenze,bzw.gibt es dort eine??


Kein Ahnung ich glaub Biel ist eine der zweisprachigsten schweizer Städte überhaupt...  Im Wallis sind da die Grenzen doch deutlicher ausgeprägt


----------



## Turo1 (23. Dezember 2021)

Ja Spitzberg oder Mont Sujet ist korrekt, aber..... es gibt zwei Gipfel mit dieser Benennung. Den niederen begehe ich im Winter mit den Tourenschi, der höhere ist westlich und misst 1382 müM.


----------



## Schnegge (23. Dezember 2021)

Hätte noch das offene Rätsel vom März...


Schnegge schrieb:


> Wo habe ich meine Jungs hoch gescheucht...
> Anhang anzeigen 1275754


Ansonsten gibt es alternativ noch die Frage wo ich diese Panoramaaussicht genossen habe...






Also doppelte Chance...


----------



## Deleted 482522 (23. Dezember 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es alternativ noch die Frage wo ich diese Panoramaaussicht genossen habe...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1391862


Ich tippe mal auf den Rinderberg bei Gstaad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (23. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf den Rinderberg bei Gstaad.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (23. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Ok. Jetzt war´s einfach. Waadtland + nicht Jura... da bleibt ja nicht viel übrig was in Frage kommt.
> Wenn das Foto in Fahrtrichtung gemacht wurde, dann hast du dich aus dem Rhônetal kommend den Pass Les Agittes hochgemüht. Muss ich auch mal hinschauen... ist mit Sicherheit eine superphantastische Strecke.
> 
> Die Emojis deuten an: Man darf in das militärische Sperrgebiet 'Petit Hongrin' nur an Wochenenden und Feiertagen rein.


Genau, Les Agittes! Der Pass wäre der Col d'Ayerne.
In der Tat eine sehr schöne Ecke! Von weiter oben (Chaux de Tompey) sieht's so aus:


----------



## Deleted 482522 (23. Dezember 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


>


Der Giferspitz macht alles einfacher 

Und weiter: auf welchen Gipfel sind wir hier gewandert?




Minitipp: wir waren auf markierten Wanderwegen unterwegs.


----------



## Mink (23. Dezember 2021)

Rossbodenstock


----------



## Deleted 482522 (23. Dezember 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> Rossbodenstock


Genau, auf dem Sattel zwischen Rossbodenstock und dem bestiegenen Gipfel, dem Pazolastock. Der Blick geht nach Urseren.
Weiter mit @Mink!


----------



## Mink (24. Dezember 2021)

Tut mir leid, geht momentan nicht, irgend jemand soll weiterfahren.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab da noch was auf meinem Natel gefunden... Auf welchem Gipfel bin ich?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (25. Dezember 2021)

Das müsste doch fast gipfel nr.2 unserer herbstlichen hörnerspielereien sein, das *Foggenhorn*, hier von der rückseite ohne inri ...


----------



## Turo1 (25. Dezember 2021)

Mega Veeelos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (25. Dezember 2021)

Genau, Foggenhorn!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (25. Dezember 2021)

Wo war ich hier schokoladenkuchen futtern?


----------



## Mink (25. Dezember 2021)

Cabane Arpitettaz


----------



## Mr. Svonda (26. Dezember 2021)

Ja stimmt, hätte nicht gedacht dass die jemand kennt, warst du demfalls schonmal dort?


----------



## Mink (26. Dezember 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> warst du demfalls schonmal dort?


Ja, mit Ski. Erkannt habe ich den Berg hinter der Hütte. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich zur Sicherheit noch die Homepage der Hütte zum Vergleich konsultiert habe.

Jemand soll weitermachen.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (29. Dezember 2021)

Von wo aus wurde diese Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (30. Dezember 2021)

Vom Mont Pèlerin, von ganz oben oder etwas unterhalb.

Eine schöne Aufnahme!


----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

Genau, vom Mont Pèlerin aus. Das Bild beweist mal wieder, dass das Walliser Wetter einfach unschlagbar ist 
Die Pyramide in der Mitte, Le Catogne, wird von den tibetischen Mönchen auf dem Mont Pèlerin als heilig betrachtet und wurde entsprechend auch schon auf Pilgerfahrten umrundet.

Das Foto wurde übrigens mit einer Canon Demi aufgenommen  Hier noch der Blick nach Süden:


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (30. Dezember 2021)

In welchen Fluss fliegt der Fels?

Bzw. wegen Hochformat besser hier zu sehen:






Das Foto dazu




Anmerkung: Der mit dem edlen Chronographen am Handgelenk bin nicht ich. Mein für mich verfügbarer Einkommensteil steckt in Fahrrad- und Ski- und so -kram.


----------



## Turo1 (30. Dezember 2021)

Gletscherwasser grün, irgendwie in der Alpinen Region Tessin 👁️. Irgendwie hab ich das schonmal gesehen.


----------



## IBEX73 (30. Dezember 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Gletscherwasser grün, irgendwie in der Alpinen Region Tessin 👁️. Irgendwie hab ich das schonmal gesehen.



Glaube nicht dass es Gletscherwasser ist......-


----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

Viamala?


----------



## Turo1 (30. Dezember 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass es Gletscherwasser ist......-


Gletscherwasser ist meistens grünlich.
Viamala würde auch passen.


----------



## IBEX73 (30. Dezember 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Gletscherwasser ist meistens grünlich.
> Viamala würde auch passen.



Weiss ich...mein Tourenrad hat so eine Farbe...... Bis der Hinterrhein durch die Viamala läuft,läuft aber so einiges an "sonstigem" Wasser dazu.

Bemerkung: Man sollte NIEMALS aus Hirnlosigkeit oder sonstigen Beweggründen irgendwo, irgendwas hinunterwerfen und sei es noch so "verlassen"-es gibt auch TIERE.....


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (30. Dezember 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Gletscherwasser grün


Gletscherwasser fließt da mit, aber der Anteil ist vermutlich eher gering. Der zuständige Gletscher gehört dennoch zu einem der zehn prominentesten Schweizer Berge, siehe Rangliste.



LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Viamala?


Nein.

Ihr beachtet den Schattenwurf?




IBEX73 schrieb:


> Bemerkung: Man sollte NIEMALS aus Hirnlosigkeit oder sonstigen Beweggründen irgendwo, irgendwas hinunterwerfen


Das war nicht meine Aktion, habe nur zugeschaut und gefilmt, als ich zufällig dahergeradelt kam.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Ihr beachtet den Schattenwurf?


Ja. Hätte mich sehr erstaunt wenns die Viamala gewesen wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (30. Dezember 2021)

Aareschlucht.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (30. Dezember 2021)

Die Aareschlucht ist´s nicht.

[ihr wart schon näher dran ]


----------



## Turo1 (30. Dezember 2021)

Dann eben die Rofla.


----------



## Turo1 (30. Dezember 2021)

Nein, passt auch nicht, muss mit Piz Bernina, ich geb auf.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

Solisbrücke!


----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Nein, passt auch nicht, muss mit Piz Bernina, ich geb auf.


Piz Kesch ist die #8 der Schweiz 😉


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (30. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Solisbrücke!


Sehr gut, das ist richtig!
Bzw. nicht ganz...,habe ja nach dem Fluss (=Albula) gefragt.
Aber du bist dran!


----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

Wie heisst der Gipfel, dessen Nordgrat (ok, nord mit leicht östlichem Einschlag) wir rechts im Bild sehen?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (30. Dezember 2021)

Schwierig. Aber da das der Nordnordostgrat ist, kommen im LeSaviesans Rhonetal eigentlich nur die tieferen Lagen der Walliser Alpen in Frage. Die Berner Alpen fallen weg.
Wenn ich mir die SchweizMobil-Karte so ansehe, dann könnte der Mont Carré ganz gut passen. Der Gipfel würde auch gut zu Lesaviesans alpinistischem Stil passen: Mit dem Rad von daheim (Savièse) hin, dann ordentlich hm hochkurbeln und oben zu Fuß weiter zum Gipfel um die Flora besser in Augenschein nehmen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

Nein, der Mont Carré ist es nicht (witzigerweise der einzige Wandergipfel, der mir in dieser Kette noch fehlt ). 
Ja, es ist schwierig. Daher noch ein paar Tipps für diejenigen, welche gerne über Karten streifen: 4 km westlich und 4 km nördlich vom Gipfel liegt eine der drei nationalen Velorouten. Nach 2.5 km Richtung Osten ist man 1.5 km zu weit südlich, um wieder auf diese Route zu treffen. Aber wenn man in dieselbe Richtung noch um 15 km verlängert, ist es dann tatsächlich soweit (aber eher knapp). Nach knapp 150 km (vom Gipfel aus) Richtung Osten kreuzt man die Route hingegen glasklar, und nach weiteren ca. 40 km nochmal glasklar (bei dieser Kreuzung 190 km im Osten könnte man zweifeln, ob man die Route nicht gleich 3x kreuzt, das ist aber knapp nicht der Fall).


----------



## Deleted 482522 (30. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> eine der drei nationalen Velorouten


Sorry, ich meinte natürlich MTB-Routen! Verlinkt habe ich es zum Glück korrekt 😇


----------



## Mink (31. Dezember 2021)

Gehrihore


----------



## Deleted 482522 (31. Dezember 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> Gehrihore


Genau 🏆


LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Nach 2.5 km Richtung Osten ist man 1.5 km zu weit südlich, um wieder auf diese Route zu treffen. Aber wenn man in dieselbe Richtung noch um 15 km verlängert, ist es dann tatsächlich soweit (aber eher knapp). Nach knapp 150 km (vom Gipfel aus) Richtung Osten kreuzt man die Route hingegen glasklar, und nach weiteren ca. 40 km nochmal glasklar (bei dieser Kreuzung 190 km im Osten könnte man zweifeln, ob man die Route nicht gleich 3x kreuzt, das ist aber knapp nicht der Fall).


2.5 km = Kiental, weitere 15 km = Wengernalp. 150 km = Val Surses, 190 km = Livigno.


----------



## Mink (31. Dezember 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> Gehrihore


Das war vielleicht nicht ganz fair: Das Hore sehe ich, wenn ich zum Fenster raus schaue. Die nächste Challenge wäre dann: wo wohnt der Mink? Das verrate ich aber nicht, irgendwer macht bitte weiter.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (31. Dezember 2021)

Mink schrieb:


> Das Hore sehe ich, wenn ich zum Fenster raus schaue.


Geil, da sauge ich mir Kilometerangaben aus den Fingern um ein bisschen Hilfe zu bieten, und dann stelle ich fest, dass ich gar nicht der einzige Kandertaler in diesem Faden bin 

Ich mache gleich mal weiter, mit einem Bild aus dem Retina-Archiv. In welchem Dorf steht dieses Schaf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (31. Dezember 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Gipfel, dessen Nordgrat (ok, nord mit leicht östlichem Einschlag) wir rechts im Bild sehen?
> Anhang anzeigen 1395093


Auf dem Gerihorn war ich auch schon jedoch mit den Ski. Habs nicht erkannt, mit Schnee ist es etwas anders.


----------



## Aloha_Joe (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich möcht euch den Thread nicht "madig" reden, sondern nur meine Meinung äußern:
Ich wohne direkt an der Schweizer Grenze, und bin des halb auch interessiert was es doch für schöne Flecke zum Biken "bei euch" gibt.
Ich genieße die schönen *Bilder mit Bikes *oben auf den Bergen. Immer mit dem Hintergedanken da ich eine solche Tour an einem so schönen Ort auch mal planen könnte...
Doch was sich in den letzten paar Seiten hier abspielt (danke für die wenigen Ausnahmen) hat damit leider nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, bin hin und wieder auch oben am Wandern, aber auch diese Landschaftsbilder haben in meinen Augen in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (31. Dezember 2021)

Kein Problem, dann ziehe ich mein Schaf (und mich) zurück. Weiter mit @Aloha_Joe


----------



## Aloha_Joe (31. Dezember 2021)

Oh, das wird schwierig für mich...
Das einzige Bild das mir einfällt, bei dem ich weiß wo genau in den Schweizer-Bergen das ist, ist folgendes:


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (31. Dezember 2021)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Bilder mit Bikes


Bin gegenteiliger Meinung.
Wenn du Ideen für deine Touren suchst, dann gibt es dazu viele andere spezifische Threads. Es gibt eine Reihe weiterer “wo bin ich“–Fäden und nirgends wird es so gespielt wie du es möchtest.
Immer zwanghaft sein Radl mit auf‘s Foto bringen zu müssen finde ich eher etwas kindisch poserhaft (im vorliegenden Thread, sonst natürlich nicht, um das zu betonen… wer fotografiert schon ständig sein Bike?) und limitierend. Fotos von einer Skitour reinzubringen, wie ich es auch schon gemacht habe, ist natürlich etwas fragwürdig, da würde ich dir zustimmen.
Hier geht es m. E. um Kreativität, Vielfalt und Spaß, da finde ich Regeln wie die von dir vorgeschlagene kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (31. Dezember 2021)

Nein, @Mauntnbaiker, das ist eine ernste Sache hier 😂 Und Fäden mit Bikes und Bergen hat es hier viiiel zu wenige...
Und noch kurz ernst: m.E. typisches Beispiel von "Dinge verlangen, die man selbst nicht liefern kann".


----------



## Turo1 (31. Dezember 2021)

Och, mich würde schon interessiern wo das nette Schaf zuhause ist.
(man soll nicht alles so eng sehen, der Fred nennt sich "Wo bin ich?" )
Einen schönen Rest vom Jahr und bleibt Gesund 👍


----------



## Deleted 482522 (31. Dezember 2021)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Och, mich würde schon interessiern wo das nette Schaf zuhause ist.


Ok, ich bin offen für schafige Antworten 😉


----------



## scratch_a (31. Dezember 2021)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Ich möcht euch den Thread nicht "madig" reden, sondern nur meine Meinung äußern:
> Ich wohne direkt an der Schweizer Grenze, und bin des halb auch interessiert was es doch für schöne Flecke zum Biken "bei euch" gibt.
> Ich genieße die schönen *Bilder mit Bikes *oben auf den Bergen. Immer mit dem Hintergedanken da ich eine solche Tour an einem so schönen Ort auch mal planen könnte...
> Doch was sich in den letzten paar Seiten hier abspielt (danke für die wenigen Ausnahmen) hat damit leider nicht mehr viel zu tun.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, bin hin und wieder auch oben am Wandern, aber auch diese Landschaftsbilder haben in meinen Augen in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen.



Mhh...weiß nicht so recht, ob dir da wirklich viele Folgen können.
Es heißt ja nur "Wo bin ich"....nirgends steht, dass das Rad mit drauf sein muss und wie auch schon @Mauntnbaiker angemerkt hat, sehe ich es auch so, dass auch schöne Landschaftsbilder oder ähnliches durchaus inspirierend sein können 

Wenn mir ein Bild nicht gefällt, dann scrolle ich einfach weiter  Also nicht so eng sehen


----------



## Deleted 482522 (1. Januar 2022)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> Oh, das wird schwierig für mich...
> Das einzige Bild das mir einfällt, bei dem ich weiß wo genau in den Schweizer-Bergen das ist, ist folgendes:
> Anhang anzeigen 1395283


Schwierig... Aufgrund der Kühe eher nicht Westschweiz, aufgrund der recht soften Landschaft eher nicht Zentralschweiz (wobei: was steckt da noch alles in den Wolken?). Ich tippe auf irgendwo in der (Süd-) Ostschweiz, wegen der Vegetation und der Bank zwischen 1700 und 2100 müM. 
Führt ein markierter Wanderweg auf beiden Seiten des Sees vorbei? Und zeigt das Bild >50% der Seefläche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha_Joe (1. Januar 2022)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Schwierig... Aufgrund der Kühe eher nicht Westschweiz, aufgrund der recht soften Landschaft eher nicht Zentralschweiz (wobei: was steckt da noch alles in den Wolken?). Ich tippe auf irgendwo in der (Süd-) Ostschweiz, wegen der Vegetation und der Bank zwischen 1700 und 2100 müM.
> Führt ein markierter Wanderweg auf beiden Seiten des Sees vorbei? Und zeigt das Bild >50% der Seefläche?


Ist auf etwa 1900 müM
Wo ihr genau Nord- Ost- West- Südschweiz trennt weiß ich nicht, geografisch ists aber im Osten.
Ja, auf beiden Seiten führen Wanderwege vorbei.
Das Bild zeigt in etwa die Mitte des kleinen Sees.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (1. Januar 2022)

Schwellisee.


----------



## Aloha_Joe (1. Januar 2022)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Schwellisee.


Yes 👍
It's your turn 😁


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (1. Januar 2022)

Mist, hatte einige Seen in der Ecke in Erwägung gezogen. Der Hund von Schwellisee hatte sich leider verkrochen gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (1. Januar 2022)

Tut mir leid für @Aloha_Joe, aber ich bringe nochmal das Schäfchen 😇 Wie gesagt: gesucht ist das Dorf in dem es grast.





Falls @Mauntnbaiker verspricht, nicht alle meine Tourberichte durchzuschnüffeln, kann ich das nächste Mal wieder was Alpines mit Bike zeigen 😉 Andererseits: ohne das Mittelland ist die Schweiz einfach nicht die Schweiz - irgendwo muss ja die Kohle verdient werden, die wir hier im Wallis verpulvern 🤣


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (1. Januar 2022)

Ich muss die gar nicht mehr durchschnüffeln, habe ich ja längst gemacht.
Und ich werde sicherheitshalber deine Tourberichte-Links abspeichern, hihi.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (1. Januar 2022)

Die Berge die man hinten am Horizont sieht, sind Gustispitz, Nüneneflue, Gantrisch, Bürglen und Ochse - von links nach rechts.

Das beantwortet leider noch nicht die Frage nach dem Ort, wo das Schaaf grast.
Da die genannten Berge recht weit weg sind, ist der Betrachtungswinkel auf Selbige nur sehr grob einzuschätzen. Dazu ist die Entfernung so groß, dass sehr viele Dörfer in Frage kommen.

Ich denke das Dorf befindet sich etwas südlich der gedachten Linie zwischen Freiburg und Bern.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (2. Januar 2022)

Genau, man sieht die Gantrischkette im Hintergrund. Einen sehr prominenten Berg auf dem Bild erwähnst du aber nicht. Für mich ist es kein Berg, aber wie wie wir dank @Stefan090801 wissen, sagen Flachländer zu allem Möglichen Berg 
Der Ort liegt weder nördlich noch südlich der gedachten Linie zwischen Freiburg und Bern. Er liegt hingegen an der blauen Linie.


----------



## Stefan090801 (2. Januar 2022)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> ..Für mich ist es kein Berg, aber wie wie wir dank @Stefan090801 wissen, sagen Flachländer zu allem Möglichen Berg …


Der Berg hat gerufen?
Jedenfalls habe ich meinen Namen gehört



Ich muss zuerst einmal festhalten, dass wir hier durchaus etwas rauf und runter fahren können. Die letzte Eiszeit hat hier doch so einige Geröllhäufchen aufgetürmt.

Ist natürlich nicht wirklich beeindruckend für echte Bergbewohner und wohl auch etwas merkwürdig, dass hier gefühlt alles über 100m mit einem Stein gewürdigt wird,







aber wir scheinen zu den Bergen eine gewisse Affinität zu besitzen.
Hier vor grauer Vorzeit schon besungen von einem Fräulein aus dem Nachbardorf Maschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (2. Januar 2022)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Hier vor grauer Vorzeit schon besungen von einem Fräulein aus dem Nachbardorf Maschen.


Die Dame hat zwar einen aufregenden Rock, musikalisch finde ich aber dieses flachländische Berglied ein bisschen aufregender:





Bevor euch der unbergige Berg noch ganz schafig macht, hier nochmal ein Hinweis: auf der Swisstopo-Karte trägt der Dorfnamen eine unnötige Präzisierung.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (2. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Mist, hatte einige Seen in der Ecke in Erwägung gezogen. Der Hund von Schwellisee hatte sich leider verkrochen gehabt.


Yep, war nicht einfach... Am Ende hat mir die nach Höhe sortierte Liste der Bündner Seen geholfen. 
Beim Rumstöbern habe ich mich übrigens unsterblich in den Grüensee beim Durannapass verliebt:




Bild ist (c) Rolf Bruckert, via SchweizMobil.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (3. Januar 2022)

Hm, hier klemmt's irgendwie. Ist verständlich: ich stöbere auch lieber durch die Alpen als durch den Berner Agglomerationskuchen 😉 Daher nochmals die bisherigen Fakten:

Vom gesuchten Dorf aus sieht man die Gantrischkette und einen "Berg" genannten Hügel.
Der Ort liegt an einer blauen Linie. 
Es liegt weder südlich noch nördlich der Vogelfluglinie Bern-Freiburg.
Der Ort trägt auf den Landeskarten einen unnötigen Namenszusatz; dieser taucht übrigens erst nach 2018 auf - erstaunlich!
Und noch ein Hinweis: das Dorf liegt südlich der Vogelfluglinie Bern - Luzern, jedoch nördlich derselben Eisenbahnlinie.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (3. Januar 2022)

Ich muss passen. Mit dem Hinweis von heute früh "das Dorf liegt südlich der Vogelfluglinie Bern - Luzern, jedoch nördlich derselben Eisenbahnlinie" hätte ich eigentlich gedacht, dass sich der Ort finden lässt. Habe jedoch kein Dorf entdeckt, auf welches alle oben zusammengefassten Kriterien 100% ohne wenn und aber anzuwenden wären.

Mein bester Tipp wäre noch "Schlosswil":




Wikipedia schreibt "Schlosswil war bis zum 31. Dezember 2017 eine politische Gemeinde im Verwaltungskreis Bern-Mittelland im Kanton Bern in der Schweiz. Bis Ende 1902 hiess die Gemeinde offiziell Wyl respektive Wil." Vielleicht haben die schweizer Kartenmacher das erst 2018 mitgekriegt. Kann ich aber nicht ganz glauben.
Der blaue Strich wäre auch da... aber ob du das meinst?
Der Hürnberg im Süden scheint mir auch nicht nur nach Hamburgischen, sondern auch nach Walliser Maßstäben zurecht die Bezeichnung Berg im Namen zu führen. Vor allem aber, die Sicht vom Schloss beispielsweise, gemäß U. Deuschles wunderbarem Panorama-Tool, unterscheidet wegen des zu prominenten Hürnbergs sehr deutlich vom Foto. Nachtrag: Vielleicht etwas näher dran an der Sache ist man, wenn man den Standpunkt von einer Wiese unterhalb des Schlosses einnimmt.

Wg. der blauen Linie:
Auf der Schweizmobil-Karte ist die Stromtrasse, welche bei Zäziwil gen Norden vorbeiführt, blau eingezeichnet. Finde da nur leider keinen Ort, welcher die restlichen Kriterien alle bedienen würde.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (3. Januar 2022)

Wir haben in Schlosswil geheiratet  Aber das Schaf habe ich nicht dort fotografiert 🥴 Du hast dich jedoch schon auf deutlich unter 10 km angenähert!
Die blaue Linie verwirrt glaub. Sie ist auf den Landeskarten nicht eingezeichnet, dafür aber auf dem Netzplan von Bernmobil (wo das Dorf notabene den unnötigen Zusatz nicht trägt).
Der Hürnberg ist zu hoch. Der "Berg" auf dem Bild liegt nur auf 892 bzw. 893 m.ü.M. (ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie Höhenangaben je nach Zoomstufe variieren können!).


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (3. Januar 2022)

Worb/Worb Dorf, Berg hinten ist der Belpberg?
Die blaue Linie ist Linie 6 auf dem Berner Netzplan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (3. Januar 2022)

Belpberg und Linie 6 ist richtig  
Worb stimmt nicht Worb hat auf den LK keinen Zusatz, beim Netzplan hingegen schon (dies ist nebenbei bemerkt wegen der Unterscheidung zwischen _Worb SBB_ an der bereits erwähnten Linie Bern - Luzern, und _Worb Dorf_, welches eben im Dorf ist). Beim gesuchten Dorf ist es genau umgekehrt: Zusatz auf LK, kein Zusatz auf dem Netzplan.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (3. Januar 2022)

Dann stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, oder die Karte SchweizMobil verwendet andere Flurbezeichnungen als die LK 

Ich habe mal die ländlichen Haltestellen der Linei 6 markiert. Da ist nichts mit "Dorf" außer Worb Dorf.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (3. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich mich virtuell auf eine Wiese zwischen Rüfenacht unf Langeloh stelle, dann sieht das nach den Daten, mit denen U. Deuschle sein Panoramatool gefüttert hat, so aus:





Das kommt dem Suchbild doch schon ziemlich nah..?


----------



## Deleted 482522 (3. Januar 2022)

Ja, Rüfenacht ist richtig 🤗 Die genau Position ist beim Sperlisacker.
Ich ging davon aus, dass das blaue Bähnli (= Linie 6) bekannter ist, schliesslich spielt es in einem bekannten Schweizer Sketch die Hauptrolle:




.
Auch die Google-Suche "blaue Linie Bern" führt zum blauen Bähnli.
Auf der LK trägt Rüfenacht seit kurzem den Zusatz "BE". Dies ist m.E. unnötig, da es die einzige Ortschaft mit diesem Namen ist.
Weiter mit @Mauntnbaiker!


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (3. Januar 2022)

Ein erfahrener und schnell genervter holländischer Kollege hatte vor vielen Jahren mir und den anderen begriffsstutzigen IT Einsteigern im Team immer eingebleut "RTFS... RTFS!".
Read the fu**ing screen.

Hätte ich das hier besser beachtet! Ich wäre deutlich schneller am Ziel gewesen . Vor allem den "Berner Agglomerationskuchen" hatte ich leider überlesen.
Mit Berner Netzplänen hatte ich mich heute zum ersten Mal befasst und mit schweizer Humordingen bin ich auch nicht so kompetent. Die blaue Linie hat mich also mehr irritiert als dass sie geholfen hätte, ...tja.

Das neue Foto:



Wo laufen die Kühe entlang - fernab jeglicher Agglomeration?


----------



## fose (3. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Das neue Foto:
> Anhang anzeigen 1397082
> Wo laufen die Kühe entlang - fernab jeglicher Agglomeration?


Das ist Val Chaschauna im Anstieg zu ebenso benamsten Pass. Schöne Ecke auch! Ungefähr hier:


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (4. Januar 2022)

Haha... dein Foto ist vielleicht 25m weiter hinten gemacht worden. Ich hatte von meinem Originalfoto
extra den Teil mit dem steilen Pfad im Talschluss abgeschnitten, um das Suchspiel erstmal schwieriger zu machen.



Bin neugierig auf dein Bild.


----------



## fose (4. Januar 2022)

Ja dann: durch welchen Wald führt die kommende Abfahrt?


----------



## Smithie (4. Januar 2022)

Ins Blaue geraten: Rosswald?


----------



## fose (4. Januar 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Ins Blaue geraten: Rosswald?


Falls Du vom Saflischpass kommend meinst, nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (5. Januar 2022)

fose schrieb:


> Ja dann: durch welchen Wald führt die kommende Abfahrt?
> Anhang anzeigen 1397459


Spezielle Mischung: der vergletscherte Gipfel rechts weist aufs Wallis hin, aber für die Walliser Südtäler ist der Talabschluss zu wenig alpin bzw. die Täler falsch gelegen.
Der vergletschterte Gipfel schränkt im Graubünden recht stark ein, aber ich finde nix was passt. Für die anderen Bergregionen der Schweiz ist die Landschaft zu weit.

Der Vegetation und dem Schnee nach ist Herbst, d.h. eher tiefer Sonnenstand. Ich tippe daher darauf, dass das Bild ca. mittags ca. Richtung Osten aufgenommen wurde. Oder ist morgens und der Blick geht nach Norden (was mich sehr erstaunen würde, denn es gibt auf der Alpensüdseite m.W. keine solchen Täler), oder abends mit Südblick (nicht unwahrscheinlich...)?


----------



## fose (5. Januar 2022)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Spezielle Mischung: der vergletscherte Gipfel rechts weist aufs Wallis hin, aber für die Walliser Südtäler ist der Talabschluss zu wenig alpin bzw. die Täler falsch gelegen.
> Der vergletschterte Gipfel schränkt im Graubünden recht stark ein, aber ich finde nix was passt. Für die anderen Bergregionen der Schweiz ist die Landschaft zu weit.
> 
> Der Vegetation und dem Schnee nach ist Herbst, d.h. eher tiefer Sonnenstand. Ich tippe daher darauf, dass das Bild ca. mittags ca. Richtung Osten aufgenommen wurde. Oder ist morgens und der Blick geht nach Norden (was mich sehr erstaunen würde, denn es gibt auf der Alpensüdseite m.W. keine solchen Täler), oder abends mit Südblick (nicht unwahrscheinlich...)?



Mit deiner ersten und letzten Vermutung liegst du nicht ganz falsch...


----------



## Deleted 482522 (5. Januar 2022)

Furwald ob Saas-Grund! Links der Eingang zum Furggtälli, geradeaus Richtung Monte Moropass, rechts das Allalinhorn.
Heute Mittag war ich auch schon dort, aber mich hat irritiert, dass man den Mattmark-Stausee nicht sieht. Daher wollte ich das Haupttal ins Furggtälli murksen, aber da hatte ich dann natürlich ein Tal zu wenig auf der linken Seite (= "bzw. die Täler falsch gelegen")


----------



## fose (6. Januar 2022)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Furwald ob Saas-Grund! Links der Eingang zum Furggtälli, geradeaus Richtung Monte Moropass, rechts das Allalinhorn.
> Heute Mittag war ich auch schon dort, aber mich hat irritiert, dass man den Mattmark-Stausee nicht sieht. Daher wollte ich das Haupttal ins Furggtälli murksen, aber da hatte ich dann natürlich ein Tal zu wenig auf der linken Seite (= "bzw. die Täler falsch gelegen")


Sehr gut @LeSaviesan!
Das Foto entstand oberhalb von Saas-Grund. Das Furggtälli versteckt sich links, ich dachte beim genauen Hinsehen hätte man die Staumauer erkennen können. Die Abfahrt ging dann durch den Stelliwald. 
You're next @LeSaviesan


----------



## Deleted 482522 (6. Januar 2022)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (6. Januar 2022)

Vermutlich irgendwo auf einem der Savièser Gipfel. Vielleicht auf dem Sé Rouge oder dem Sé Noir um mal zwei Namen zu nennen. Ich hätte nur zu gerne herausgefunden wo genau, aber um`s Verrecken schaffe ich es nicht, den Gipfel mit seiner eigentlich recht auffälligen Felsformation zu identifizieren.

Die hohen Gletscherberge der Walliser Alpen wurden wahrscheinlich von dir stark rangezoomt. Ich habe mal die Gipfelnamen, wie ich es mir denke, in´s Foto reingeschrieben:




Vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes eine Idee, um welchen verflixten Felshaufen es sich in der Mitte des Fotos handelt 🥵.


----------



## IBEX73 (6. Januar 2022)

Col Audannes? Der Grat Creta Besse....


----------



## Deleted 482522 (6. Januar 2022)

Ich habe kein starkes Zoom, und es war eine eher lange Tour von Savièse aus. Daher ist der Standpunkt nicht in den Berner Alpen.
Die Gipfel sind jedoch richtig beschriftet. Der verflixte Felshaufen ist fast so schön wie die Dent Blanche. einer der höchsten Schweizer Gipfel mit markiertem Wanderweg (blau-weiss). In der Nähe befindet sich einer der höchsten Schweizer Gipfel mit markiertem Wanderweg (blau-weiss).


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (6. Januar 2022)

Ja, habe es unabhängig von dir  gerade entdeckt...
Im Bildzentrum befindet sich der Sasseneire. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Gipfel mit dem Steinhaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (6. Januar 2022)

Pointe de la Tsevalire?


----------



## Deleted 482522 (6. Januar 2022)

Genau, Pointe de la Tsevalire! Gleich daneben befinden sich die Becs de Bosson (blau-weiss markierter Wanderweg) und ein bisschen südlich die Sasseneire. Mehr Bilder gibt es hier:


LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit summt es mir Walk Unafraid: _How can I be / What I want to be / When all I want to do is strip away / These still constraints_. Gut, dass ich einen freien Nachmittag vorgesehen habe
> 
> Nach dem frühen Mittagessen pedale ich nach Suen hoch:
> Anhang anzeigen 1315046
> ...


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (6. Januar 2022)

Es freut mich, dass ich am Ende doch noch einen Treffer gelandet habe. Allerding habe ich möglicherweise mehr Zeit dafür investiert, als LeSaviesan für die physische Unternehmung Haustür-Pointe de la Tsevalire-Haustür.
=ich

Es folgt mein letztes eingermaßen vorzeigbare Photo für den vorliegenden wo-bin-ich-Faden... zumindest bis ich wieder Mal zum Radeln in die Schweiz komme.

Also, um welchen Gletscher handelt es sich?


----------



## kleinerHai (7. Januar 2022)

Vadret da Palü?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (7. Januar 2022)

Nein, um den Vadret da Palü handelt es sich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (8. Januar 2022)

Claridenfirn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (8. Januar 2022)

Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort. Es handelt sich nicht um den Claridenfirn. Die Glarner Alpen sind vom gesuchten Gletscher ein gutes Stück entfernt.
Ich halte mich mit weiteren Tipps vorerst zurück, hätte gedacht, dass der Gletscher schnell erkannt wird. 😁


----------



## IBEX73 (8. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Nein, um den Vadret da Palü handelt es sich nicht.



Aber im Engadin ist er?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (8. Januar 2022)

Nein😁


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (8. Januar 2022)

Der Name des Passes, von dem man einen schönen Blick auf den gesuchten Gletscher hat, prangt weltweit auf unzähligen Hosen und Jacken.


----------



## bobo2606 (9. Januar 2022)

Vadrec da l'Albigna?


----------



## IBEX73 (9. Januar 2022)

Cima Castello/Forno Gletscher? Wäre allerdings im Engadin..../Bergell


----------



## IBEX73 (9. Januar 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Vadrec da l'Albigna?



Der sieht so aus.... Hinter dem Stausee....


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (9. Januar 2022)

Der Vadrec da l‘Albigna ist‘s leider auch nicht. Vom Gesamtbild aber durchaus ähnlich, gebe ich zu. Auch Maloja passt in‘s Konzept, aber zu hochpreisig. Seht euch besser in der Westschweiz um.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (9. Januar 2022)

Nochwas: Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn nicht so mancher radlbegeisterte Bewohner des Wallis schon mehrfach, aber wie es aussieht etwas achtlos 😉, daran vorbeigeradelt ist.


----------



## Mink (9. Januar 2022)

Glaciers des Grands?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (9. Januar 2022)

Tres bien!
Glaciers des Grands ist richtig 🏆

Foto vom Col de la Forclaz. Kennt man auch vom Decathlon.
Der Pass verbindet Martigny mit der Chamonix-Ecke. Überflüssig zu schreiben, dass es da traumhaft schön ist.


----------



## Mink (9. Januar 2022)

Mit Fotos kann ich immer noch nicht dienen, bitte irgendwer weitermachen.

Die Gegend war meine erste Vermutung, ich war mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Ich bin x-mal mit dem Auto über den Pass, bin mit Ski den Gletscher rauf und runter und war mir trotzdem nicht sicher.


----------



## Mink (9. Januar 2022)

Mink schrieb:


> bitte irgendwer weitermachen.


Einen Wunsch hätte ich noch: Velo braucht es nicht auf dem Bild, es sollte aber mindestens einmal schon ein Bike in der Nähe gewesen sein.


----------



## matajur (10. Januar 2022)

Bislang nur stiller (und regelmässiger) Beobachter in diesem Spiel...


----------



## kleinerHai (11. Januar 2022)

Irgendwie erinnert mich der "Umwölkte" im Bild an den Gonzen...🤔
Aber so richtig will ich´s selbst nicht glauben...🤷‍♂️


----------



## Turo1 (11. Januar 2022)

Einen Skilift und eine Sesselbahn hats mal.
Pardiel.


----------



## matajur (11. Januar 2022)

Erstens ist es eine Gondelbahn und zweitens seid ihr zu weit östlich.
Tipp: 🐓


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (11. Januar 2022)

Das Foto wurde oberhalb von Engelberg aufgenommen. Genauer: Auf dem Gelände der Gerschnialp unter´m Titlis. Die Bahn vorne ist die 2. Sektion der Gondelbahn auf den Titlis. Hinten der Hahnen - welcher mich auf die Spur gebracht hat, da ich da noch nie war .
Korrekt?


----------



## deif (11. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Die Bahn vorne ist die 2. Sektion der Gondelbahn auf den Titlis.


👍 Müsste die erste Sektion des Titlis-Express (Engelberg-Trübsee) sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matajur (11. Januar 2022)

Gerschnialp ist korrekt! Bis 2014 wars die zweite Sektion, mit dem Bau der 8er-Gondeln gehts seither direkt zum Trübsee.


----------



## Turo1 (11. Januar 2022)

.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (11. Januar 2022)

Nächste Aufgabe: Wo befinde ich mich?
Die Tür war verschlossen, ich glaube aber, der/die ein oder andere von euch hat auch schon versucht reinzukommen. 





Anmerkung: Geeignete Bilder von Trails oder so habe ich keine (mehr), ich hoffe Abgeknipstes wie das Obige ist auch okay.


----------



## Turo1 (11. Januar 2022)

Leuchtturm Oberalppass.
War zu einfach 😎


----------



## Turo1 (11. Januar 2022)

Bis fast zur Gletscherzunge fahrbar.
Welcher Berg?


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (11. Januar 2022)

Halt Turo1! Lass mich noch das eigentliche Foto nachreichen 





Jetzt du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (11. Januar 2022)

Schon gemacht 😜

Oberalp habe ich schon mit Rennrad, Mtb, zu Fuss und mit Tourenschi gemacht.
War ein Heimrennen ✌️
Hinter dem Leuchtturm ist der Pazolastock, ein Schitourenberg.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (11. Januar 2022)

Turo1 schrieb:


> Bis fast zur Gletscherzunge fahrbar


da ist ja selbst der Höllentalferner unter der Zugspitze vergleichsweise imposant


----------



## Turo1 (11. Januar 2022)

Dieser Gletscher hat sich in den letzten zwanzig Jahren um mehr als 150 Meter zurück gezogen.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (11. Januar 2022)

Das ist das Gross Muttenhorn mit dem Muttgletscher vorne dran (?).


----------



## Turo1 (11. Januar 2022)

Warst du schonmal dort?
Wird selten mit dem Bike befahren weil ab Furkapass eine Sackgasse (ganz verwegene fahren nach Oberwald runter).

Yupp ist korrekt 👍


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (11. Januar 2022)

Nein, da war ich noch nicht. Bin einfach die nordseitigen Gletscher in der Schweiz mit Google Earth abgeflogen. Da die stark vergletscherten Zonen sowieso wegfielen, war das schnell gemacht.

Hier eine gut 10 Jahre alte Aufnahme von einer Tour mit einem Freund. Das Rad ist, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, bei ihm immer noch in Benutzung.
Wo war das?


----------



## Turo1 (12. Januar 2022)

Ein bisschen wenig Hintergrund, kann überall sein.
Sowas hab ich schon mehrfach gesehen 🙄


----------



## kleinerHai (12. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Nein, da war ich noch nicht. Bin einfach die nordseitigen Gletscher in der Schweiz mit Google Earth abgeflogen. Da die stark vergletscherten Zonen sowieso wegfielen, war das schnell gemacht.
> 
> Hier eine gut 10 Jahre alte Aufnahme von einer Tour mit einem Freund. Das Rad ist, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, bei ihm immer noch in Benutzung.
> Wo war das?
> Anhang anzeigen 1401436



Schuss ins Blaue: Alps Epic Trail Davos Abfahrt vom Jakobshorn.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (12. Januar 2022)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Schuss ins Blaue: Alps Epic Trail Davos Abfahrt vom Jakobshorn.


Der Schuss ging daneben, aber nur ein bisschen. Der Kanton stimmt.



Turo1 schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich schon mehrfach gesehen


Es handelt sich um eine sehr häufig von Mountainbikern befahrene Strecke, wobei die schweizer Biker in der Minderheit sein dürften.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (13. Januar 2022)

Alles schlapp hier, oder was? Kein weiterer Versuch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (13. Januar 2022)

Nicht schlapp, hab geschrieben dass zu wenig Hintergrund 👁️


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> wobei die schweizer Biker in der Minderheit sein dürften.



Also keine Ride-Route......

Im Val Mora gibts viele solcher Runsen....


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (13. Januar 2022)

Pass hinter uns, Ort unter uns, See vor uns, Tal um uns herum und auch der Tobel in den es bald hinein geht, heißen alle gleich. Leute!


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (13. Januar 2022)

Im Val Mora ist‘s nicht. Ist bei Klosters.


----------



## Schnegge (13. Januar 2022)

Bei den Rahmenbedingungen würde ich mal auf irgendwo zwischen Schlappiner Joch und Schlappin tippen... Dann wäre es tatsächlich nicht nur wie "Sieht aus wie an vielen Stellen" sondern auch tatsächlich auf meiner Nezthaut verewigt....
Engelberg hab ich ja auch nicht erkannt obwohl ich die Lösung seit Monaten im Büro auf dem Desktop habe...🤔:


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (13. Januar 2022)

Ja 🙂, zwischen Schlappiner Joch und Schlappin, auf 2000 m Höhe, wo der Bach gequert wird und wo viele Alpencrosser mit Startpunkt Oberstdorf vorbei kommen. Du darfst!


----------



## Schnegge (14. Januar 2022)

Ok... Wo sind die Jungs hier unterwegs....


----------



## Turo1 (14. Januar 2022)

Den Gesteinformatonen nach könnte es im Münstertal sein.
Rechts vermutlich der Piz Daint.


----------



## Bene2405 (14. Januar 2022)

Sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Älpiseetrail richtung Arosa, rechts der parallel verlaufende Wanderweg 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (14. Januar 2022)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Älpiseetrail richtung Arosa, rechts der parallel verlaufende Wanderweg 🤔


Passt.


----------



## Bene2405 (14. Januar 2022)

Wohoo, endlich kannte Ich auch mal was 





Welcher Trail führt hier ins weisse Nebelbett?


----------



## Aloha_Joe (14. Januar 2022)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Älpiseetrail richtung Arosa, rechts der parallel verlaufende Wanderweg 🤔


Jetzt wo du es sagst erkenne ich es auch ☺️
Ich war doch schon mal wo, wo ein Bild gemacht wurde, welches ich selber nicht gemacht habe 🥳


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Januar 2022)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Wohoo, endlich kannte Ich auch mal was
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1402721
> 
> Welcher Trail führt hier ins weisse Nebelbett?



Sehr schön.... Im Hintergrund habe ich wahrscheinlich Schifahren gelernt....

Könnte Falknis-Guschas sein....??


----------



## Schnegge (14. Januar 2022)

Die Hochspannungsleitungen kommen mir bekannt vor. Ich tippe auf oberhalb von Balzers mit Richtung vernebeltes Sargans...
Edit... IBEX73 war schneller...


----------



## Bene2405 (14. Januar 2022)

Guschas ist richtig, Guschas Sprecherweg um genau zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (14. Januar 2022)

Bei welcher Alpe steht dieser gute Herr?





( Mein Junior @Mr. Svonda darf sich wieder zurückhalten.....)


----------



## IBEX73 (16. Januar 2022)

Und von der Rückseite......


----------



## IBEX73 (23. Januar 2022)

Mag keiner mehr....,keiner auch nur eine Vermutung?
Der Gute Herr steht im Süden und schaut auch in selbige Richtung.Und wen es interessiert: Die Gipfel über den Händen wurden schon befahren.....


----------



## Turo1 (23. Januar 2022)

Nö keine Ahnung war noch nie dort und Onkel Goggel weis es auch nicht 👁️


----------



## Aloha_Joe (23. Januar 2022)

könnte das bei Pfäfers sein?


----------



## IBEX73 (24. Januar 2022)

Aloha_Joe schrieb:


> könnte das bei Pfäfers sein?


Nein.....


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (24. Januar 2022)

Eine harte Nuss! Aber ich glaube ich habe sie geknackt:
Blick über das Val di Lodrino auf die Kette zwischen El Ponción Piòta und La Scima da Visghéd.
Standort bei der Anfertigung des schönen Fotos ist die Alpe Negröüscg.
Ich habe im Netz auch einen Hinweis auf die Jesusstatue gefunden:





						alpe Alva e Cima di Negrös
					

bello il bosco a salire! No funghi...    Inizia l'autunno, e ci si ritrova in parecchi per  questa prima uscita SEI del dopo l'estate! Sar...




					sei-i.blogspot.com
				




"Dopo la scopetta di rito, partiamo per il giro pomeridiano: arriviamo sparsi all'alpe di Negrös (1799m) e al suo Cristo Redentore uguale (oh: uguale! Solo in scala) rispetto a quello del Corcovado. Guardare su Wikipedia per credere"


----------



## IBEX73 (24. Januar 2022)

Respekt....!!


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (24. Januar 2022)

Danke .

...mir genügt, wenn ihr das Tal nennt! Ist nicht in den Alpen.




Blick nach Norden


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (25. Januar 2022)

und so sieht´s aus, wenn man in die andere Richtung schaut, also nach Süd-West in etwa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (27. Januar 2022)

Fun fact: Der Fluß welcher das gesuchte Tal entwässert, muss, kurz bevor er in einen großen See mündet, seit 1844 einen mehrere Hundert Meter langen Tunnel durchfließen.


----------



## Schnegge (27. Januar 2022)

Google sagt val de Ruz...
Zumindest muss da das Wasser am Ende untertage, um in dem Neuenburger Ses zu kommen. Optisch passen die Bilder es auch in die Gegend.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (27. Januar 2022)

Ja genau, Val de Ruz stimmt 👍
Habe das Tal mal mit dem Rad gequert, um nach Le Locle zu gelangen, wo es dann im französischen Jura weiter ging.
Du darfst weiter machen!


----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2022)

Dann nehme ich nochmal das nachwievor ungelösste Rätsel vom Mai letzten Jahres:



Sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, da es ja einiges in Hintergrund zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (28. Januar 2022)

Der Ort unterhalb ist definitiv Rupperswil. Entsprechend kann der Aussichtspunkt, von dem das Foto gemacht wurde, nur die Gisliflue sein. Auf dem Satellitenbild kann man sogar die Feuerstelle erkennen.
Weiter hinten der Hallwilersee und links drüber Rigi/Kulm.

Stimmt´s?


----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2022)

Sauber gelöst  
Wie auch die Tour, welche auch 'ne saubere Sache war....


Du darfst...


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (28. Januar 2022)

ok.
Wo das?


----------



## fose (29. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> ok.
> Wo das?Anhang anzeigen 1410710


IMHO mal wieder was einfaches: Goms Hängebrücke zwischen Fürgangen und Mühlebach


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (29. Januar 2022)

Einfach richtig!
Du darfst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fose (30. Januar 2022)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Einfach richtig!
> Du darfst!


Ok, wo bin ich?


----------



## Mink (31. Januar 2022)

Schönes Bild, hatten wir aber schon, 138, bring bitte ein Neues.


----------



## fose (31. Januar 2022)

Mink schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, hatten wir aber schon, 138, bring bitte ein Neues.


Ups, besten Dank für den Hinweis. Neues Bild:


----------



## matajur (31. Januar 2022)

Abfahrt Wildstrubelhütte zum Rawylpass


----------



## fose (31. Januar 2022)

Das ist richtig @matajur 
You're next


----------



## matajur (31. Januar 2022)

Here we go...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turo1 (31. Januar 2022)

matajur schrieb:


> Abfahrt Wildstrubelhütte zum Rawylpass


Und im Hintergrund das Wildhorn.


----------



## matajur (2. Februar 2022)

Tipp: Sind nicht im Wallis, geht  aber trotzdem steil überüf


----------



## matajur (3. Februar 2022)

Scheint nicht gerade ein MTB-Hotspot zu sein...immerhin sind die Biker aber im zugehörigen Wiki-Eintrag verewigt.
(Zitat Wiki): "D_ie heutige schmale Fahrstrasse und der Tunnel auf der [...]seite mit den aussichtsreichen Durchbrüchen in der Tunnelwand wurde während des Ersten Weltkriegs erstellt. Bis dahin bog der Saumweg etwa 200 m nördlich der heutigen Passhöhe nach Osten in die Schlucht des [...] ab und umging damit die schroffen, jetzt mit dem Tunnel unterquerten Felswände des [...]. Die alte Route kann heute als alternativer, steiler Wanderweg zum Weg durch den Tunnel benutzt werden. *Er wird trotz des allgemeinen Fahrverbots oft auch von Mountainbikern benutzt*."_


----------



## deif (3. Februar 2022)

Halt blöd wenn man jetzt nach dem Text "googeln" kann...


----------



## matajur (4. Februar 2022)

Sonst gehts ja nie weiter... aber ich zähle selbstverständlich auf die Ehre der Mitspieler


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Februar 2022)

Habe es gegugelt,das ist doch seltsam,dass dort keiner war.......Kommt doch sicher auch beim Trailthommi...


----------



## Mink (4. Februar 2022)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> das ist doch seltsam,dass dort keiner war...


Steht mindestens auf meinem Programm nächsten Sommer...


----------



## matajur (4. Februar 2022)

Hier noch die offizielle Auflösung, möge der nächste weitermachen.



(Quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## fose (15. Februar 2022)

Dann machen wir mal wieder weiter, wo bin ich?


----------



## Mink (15. Februar 2022)

Carschinasee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fose (15. Februar 2022)

Mink schrieb:


> Carschinasee?


Sehr gut! Du darfst...


----------



## Mink (15. Februar 2022)

Kann nicht!


----------



## IBEX73 (16. März 2022)

Von welchem Berg fahre ich ab?


----------



## IBEX73 (3. April 2022)

Hmmmm ,mag oder kann keiner....

Etwas weiter unten.


----------



## Mink (4. April 2022)

Cima di Cugn ?


----------



## IBEX73 (4. April 2022)

Sehr gut!!


----------



## Mink (4. April 2022)

Dank dem 2. Bild!

Jemand soll weitermachen, mein Archiv ist immer noch blockiert.


----------



## IBEX73 (4. April 2022)

Mink schrieb:


> Dank dem 2. Bild!
> 
> Jemand soll weitermachen, mein Archiv ist immer noch blockiert.



Der Gleitschirmpilot macht es einfach.gell...


----------

